# Gun Confiscations Underway



## Gilligan

From a friend of mine..this just in:



> My sister and brother in law just had their house raided yesterday by the MD state police. My sister works at Pax naval airbase and holds a clearance for a high level govt job. My brother in law is a Army veteran that was treated for depression only several years ago. They just had their weapons confiscated. My brother in law has never been institutionalized and never diagnosed with PTSD . Who decides this? This is ridiculous and a violation of their constitutional rights. They took everything in both of their names . On a brighter note, the NRA was contacted and have them $2500 immediately to get a lawyer. We will see how this plays out. I am disgusted with this countries treatment of our veterans.....



WTF???


----------



## b23hqb

Hopefully they have contacted some local news outlet to report this?


----------



## TPD

This is getting too close to home.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Based on the small amount of info, I'd assume it's because he was treated for depression.

Unfortunately, laws like this will only make some folks think twice before getting help so they don't lose their rights to own weapons.


----------



## b23hqb

Depression in the eyes of liberal despots is joyful celebration of rights of most people.


----------



## Gilligan

Chris0nllyn said:


> Based on the small amount of info, I'd assume it's because he was treated for depression.
> 
> Unfortunately, laws like this will only make some folks think twice before getting help so they don't lose their rights to own weapons.



Tens of Millions have been "treated for depression". I was under the (apparently mistaken) impression that a diagnosis of "clear threat to self or others" had to be a part of any clinical opinion before the storm troopers were dispatched.

I'm keeping an eye out for the first news reports. I'm sure they will be forthcoming shortly.


----------



## TPD

Gilligan said:


> Tens of Millions have been "treated for depression". I was under the (apparently mistaken) impression that a diagnosis of "clear threat to self or others" had to be a part of any clinical opinion before the storm troopers were dispatched.



And I thought it had to go before a judge. :shrug:


----------



## Gilligan

TPD said:


> And I thought it had to go before a judge. :shrug:



Maybe it did. No details yet.


----------



## GURPS

anyone whoever had a prescription for 


Anxiety
ADD / ADHD


casually mentioned to thier doctor@ 45, they had thoughts of suicide as a teen


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Gilligan said:


> Tens of Millions have been "treated for depression". I was under the (apparently mistaken) impression that a diagnosis of "clear threat to self or others" had to be a part of any clinical opinion before the storm troopers were dispatched.
> 
> I'm keeping an eye out for the first news reports. I'm sure they will be forthcoming shortly.



None of us know the details, but SB281 has mental health provisions in it.

Those under a court ordered Involuntary Commitment must surrender any firearms in their possession if the attending physician deems it appropriate. 
Once surrendered, the weapons cannot be returned until the individual is granted relief through the State Health Department after meeting several criteria for removing the disqualification stipulation. 

Those who have been found “Not Criminally Responsible” are disqualified. 

Those who have been voluntarily or involuntarily patient for 30 consecutive days or more are disqualified. 

Those who have been declared unable to possess a firearm by a court based upon credible evidence of their dangerousness to others are disqualified. 

Those under the protection of a guardian appointed by a court are disqualified.


----------



## Gilligan

Chris0nllyn said:


> None of us know the details, but SB281 has mental health provisions in it.
> 
> Those under a court ordered Involuntary Commitment must surrender any firearms in their possession if the attending physician deems it appropriate.
> Once surrendered, the weapons cannot be returned until the individual is granted relief through the State Health Department after meeting several criteria for removing the disqualification stipulation.
> 
> Those who have been found “Not Criminally Responsible” are disqualified.
> 
> Those who have been voluntarily or involuntarily patient for 30 consecutive days or more are disqualified.
> 
> Those who have been declared unable to possess a firearm by a court based upon credible evidence of their dangerousness to others are disqualified.
> 
> Those under the protection of a guardian appointed by a court are disqualified.



Well its obvious that most of those do not apply..it will certainly be interesting to find out what they did take action on.


----------



## DipStick

There has to be a lot more to this story.


----------



## Gilligan

DipStick said:


> There has to be a lot more to this story.



Whatever that "more" is..it's obviously *not* known to the most immediate family members.

Think about that.


----------



## DipStick

Gilligan said:


> Whatever that "more" is..it's obviously *not* known to the most immediate family members.
> 
> Think about that.



Or maybe it is and they're choosing not to disclose it.


----------



## DipStick

Gilligan said:


> Whatever that "more" is..it's obviously *not* known to the most immediate family members.
> 
> Think about that.



This isn't any different than when someone comes on these forums : that their child was suspended from school and when someone asks them why, they disappear.

But when there's a gun on the story, people on this forum lose all sense and logic and immediately cry "tyranny".

Maybe the guns were confiscated in the course of an ongoing criminal investigation.

Maybe the gun owner made an explicit threat and there was a court order.


We don't have all or any of the facts yet everyone's already drawing conclusions -- solely because they're pro-gun conservatives who don't like gun laws.


----------



## DipStick

b23hqb said:


> Hopefully they have contacted some local news outlet to report this?



Reporters are going to ask questions.  If the person has something to hide, they won't answer questions.

We'll see how that plays out.


----------



## Hijinx

Need more input - Bing Videos


----------



## Gilligan

DipStick said:


> Or maybe it is and they're choosing not to disclose it.



Wrong. Close friend and straight up.

We'll find out eventually.


----------



## Gilligan

DipStick said:


> This isn't any different than when someone comes on these forums : that their child was suspended from school and when someone asks them why, they disappear.
> 
> But when there's a gun on the story, people on this forum lose all sense and logic and immediately cry "tyranny".
> 
> Maybe the guns were confiscated in the course of an ongoing criminal investigation.
> 
> Maybe the gun owner made an explicit threat and there was a court order.
> 
> 
> We don't have all or any of the facts yet everyone's already drawing conclusions -- solely because they're pro-gun conservatives who don't like gun laws.



You spitball to an incredible degree..but you really suck at it. Just sayin...it looks almost desperate. No wait...it looks purely desperate.


----------



## czygvtwkr

How did they (and who is they?) know they had them?


----------



## Gilligan

czygvtwkr said:


> How did they (and who is they?) know they had them?



?.  The MSP are the keepers of those records. Where such records exist. One registered handgun is all it takes...everything else in the cabinet or safe will be taken with it. Great Grandpa's musket included.


----------



## BigBlue

Listen to all of you cry . 


When people talk of gun control the right wing nuts here scream that there should be more done about mental illness and that mentally ill people should not have guns ,it's those people that are the problem not us good "normal gun owners" says rhe NRA , well tuff crap !!!


----------



## itsbob

BigBlue said:


> Listen to all of you cry .
> 
> 
> When people talk of gun control the right wing nuts here scream that there should be more done about mental illness and that mentally ill people should not have guns ,it's those people that are the problem not us good "normal gun owners" says rhe NRA , well tuff crap !!!



####k in Moron...


----------



## BigBlue

itsbob said:


> ####k in Moron...




hell of a retort ,you must be from St Marys county .


----------



## PrchJrkr

BigBlue said:


> hell of a retort ,you must be from St Marys county .



Says the ####### baby.


----------



## itsbob

BigBlue said:


> hell of a retort ,you must be from St Marys county .



So smart ass you tell me how this is going to "fix" anything.  Show me how this person fits into the profile of the liberal mass shooters we've had in the past?

Politicians are abusing the law to eradicate our rights and morons like you think it's funny..


----------



## tommyjo

Gilligan said:


> From a friend of mine..this just in:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF???



WTF??? Indeed.

You realize there is not one iota of factual information in your post.

No names...no dates...no address...no report from the State Police...nothing.

But, of course, based on your completely fact-free post, the entire board thinks the MD State police broke into this house solely to confiscate guns and the black helicopters are circling their neighborhoods.

Nice.


----------



## Gilligan

tommyjo said:


> WTF??? Indeed.
> 
> You realize there is not one iota of factual information in your post.
> 
> No names...no dates...no address...no report from the State Police...nothing.
> 
> But, of course, based on your completely fact-free post, the entire board thinks the MD State police broke into this house solely to confiscate guns and the black helicopters are circling their neighborhoods.
> 
> Nice.



Your worthless posts make me so hot. I can just imagine your head banging against the headboard....

Maybe the next time you get work release, we could hook up for a couple hours?


----------



## Gilligan

BigBlue said:


> Listen to all of you cry .
> 
> 
> When people talk of gun control the right wing nuts here scream that there should be more done about mental illness and that mentally ill people should not have guns ,it's those people that are the problem not us good "normal gun owners" says rhe NRA , well tuff crap !!!



I think most of us do agree that people like yourself that are so obviously deranged should not be allowed even a nurf gun.

But what has that to do with this thread??


----------



## Lurk

Gilligan said:


> From a friend of mine..this just in:
> 
> WTF???



Is the BIL taking any medications?  The Pharmacy may be somehow tipping off the narcs that the BIL is taking Baking Soda pills.


----------



## Christy

Didn't they raid some dude's house in La Plata a few years ago for buying "too much" ammo at the Wal-Mart?


----------



## mamatutu

Gilligan said:


> From a friend of mine..this just in:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF???



I told my hub tonight about your friend's story.  Please keep us up to date on what happens.


----------



## aps45819

czygvtwkr said:


> How did they (and who is they?) know they had them?



Registration


----------



## DipStick

Gilligan said:


> Wrong. Close friend and straight up.
> 
> We'll find out eventually.



So, you're telling me that the Maryland State Police singled out and targeted your friend, raided his house and confiscated all his guns for no reason at all whatsoever?  I don't believe that for a second.  I don't care how close your friend is.  Either you're lying or they're not telling you the whole story.  If something smells like cow feculence, it usually is.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Interesting, I was just reading this story.

Michael Merritt had all but forgotten about the pot bust way back in 1970 when state agents came knocking on the door of his Bakersfield, Calif. home.

The agents, from the state’s Department of Justice, started peppering the 61-year-old avid hunter with questions about the guns he owns. Then they told him to hand them over.

“I didn’t know why they were here,” Merritt told FoxNews.com of the Nov. 5 incident. “Then it hit me in a flash. They were here to take my guns and I didn’t know why.”

Long forgotten pot bust, bureacratic screwup prompt agents to seize California man's guns | Fox News


----------



## itsbob

DipStick said:


> So, you're telling me that the Maryland State Police singled out and targeted your friend, raided his house and confiscated all his guns for no reason at all whatsoever?  I don't believe that for a second.  I don't care how close your friend is.  Either you're lying or they're not telling you the whole story.  If something smells like cow feculence, it usually is.



Funny, I read it and understood it to be because he was treated for depression not "for no reason at all whatsoever".

So as long as there was a reason, no matter how ludicrous it would be ok by you?


----------



## DipStick

itsbob said:


> Funny, I read it and understood it to be because he was treated for depression not "for no reason at all whatsoever".
> 
> So as long as there was a reason, no matter how ludicrous it would be ok by you?



I highly doubt that's the reason.  My  alarm is ringing.

Like I said in a previous post, if we were talking about anything else, everyone on this forum would be second guessing this and wanting to know the whole story before they come to any conclusions.

Depression alone isn't reason enough to take guns away - but I'll keep record of these posts when the NRA demands mental health registries.


----------



## Merlin99

Gilligan said:


> Your worthless posts make me so hot. I can just imagine your head banging against the headboard....
> 
> Maybe the next time you get work release, we could hook up for a couple hours?



Dude, I think he is a dude. Not a manly one, but with package. If you go that way it's fine, but it'd be better to ask the question before you commit.


----------



## itsbob

DipStick said:


> Depression alone isn't reason enough to take guns away - but I'll keep record of these posts when the NRA demands mental health registries.



And if it is will you still defend them doing it, or will you keep denying that it really was the reason?


----------



## DipStick

itsbob said:


> And if it is will you still defend them doing it, or will you keep denying that it really was the reason?



If, if, if, if...

You've gone all in to defend something that you don't know anything about - solely because you saw the word "gun".  

We don't know the person's name because Gilligan is smart enough to know that other posters on here are smart enough to put that name in the Maryland Judiciary Case Search.  Gilligan's not answering questions - instead, he's attacking people who are asking legitimate questions.

If this was any other issue, you guys would be questioning the story.  But you don't like gun laws so you instantly believe anything no matter how untrue it likely is.


----------



## itsbob

DipStick said:


> If, if, if, if...
> 
> You've gone all in to defend something that you don't know anything about - solely because you saw the word "gun".
> 
> We don't know the person's name because Gilligan is smart enough to know that other posters on here are smart enough to put that name in the Maryland Judiciary Case Search.  Gilligan's not answering questions - instead, he's attacking people who are asking legitimate questions.
> 
> If this was any other issue, you guys would be questioning the story.  But you don't like gun laws so you instantly believe anything no matter how untrue it likely is.



I assume he'he's not disclosing the name the same that I wouldn't if it were a friend or family member..


----------



## mamatutu

I thought medical records are private, or at least, they used to be.  I believe Obamacare is just a cover to find out as much about Americans as possible, as through med records.  It is a tool for control.  I am not saying that happened here, but we shall see.  It will be fascinating to find out more details from Gilligan.


----------



## LibertyBeacon

Gilligan said:


> From a friend of mine..this just in:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF???



Get back to us when there's a legitimate news outlet covering this.


----------



## Hank

mamatutu said:


> I thought medical records are private, or at least, they used to be.  I believe Obamacare is just a cover to find out as much about Americans as possible, as through med records.  It is a tool for control.  I am not saying that happened here, but we shall see.  It will be fascinating to find out more details from Gilligan.



The voices in your head are from a microchip implanted by ObamaCare. We must rise! Rise robots rise!


----------



## mamatutu

Hank said:


> The voices in your head are from a microchip implanted by ObamaCare. We must rise! Rise robots rise!


----------



## GURPS

DipStick said:


> Depression alone isn't reason enough to take guns away - but I'll keep record of these posts when the NRA demands mental health registries.





ya wanna bet Skippy

Depression = get put on anti depressant - get flagged if you have a registered weapon 
or did you miss all the debates last yr on the annapolis bill


*Patient prescription drug records may be used to deny Americans their constitutional rights*

*No Guns for Folks On Anti-Depressants? - THR*


----------



## GURPS

Christy said:


> Didn't they raid some dude's house in La Plata a few years ago for buying "too much" ammo at the Wal-Mart?





yes . sorta of .... he bought ammo in a caliber he did not have a weapon registered for ... and someones wife / husband relative had previous problems with the law ... it sounded like some LEO jumped the gun, and assumed the husband was buying ammo for the criminal relative


although no details were released by the police about why the raid took place 

other than the Husband posting on a Forum, that was then repeated on numerous others 

SWAT team raid due to ammo log




> Hello Henry.
> 
> I just wanted your organization to know what Our State Police are up too. The incident below happened to me, a legal gun owner in La Plata, Maryland two nights ago (August 4, 2008 at 12:30 PM). Next time, they won't get in without a warrant. You live and you learn. Below, is the e-mail I sent to Mr. Chris Contee NRA, Chief Counsel at his request. I know I'm not an isolated incident so I hope your members keep their doors locked.
> 
> Dear Chris,
> 
> It was great to speak with you today by phone. Sorry but also glad you are so busy with our legislative matters. What would we do without you and the NRA?
> 
> As I told you by phone, my Wife and I were unfairly besieged late last night by the Maryland State Police. I have also relayed this occurrence to "Citizens Group for the right to keep and bear arms". I believe they are in Seattle Washington. Enclosed is my summation for your review. Good luck on your trip and safe travel.
> 
> Last night at 12:30 pm a MD State Police "Armed Response Team" showed up at our door. I was dead asleep, my Wife was laying some ceramic tile on our basement floor when our driveway alert went off several times. She looked at the camera monitor and screamed that Police in Assault gear were running up to our front door. That made me sit straight up from a dead sleep.
> 
> We thought they were there for my Brother in Law who had just been mailed Bench Warrants to our home, but he doesn't live here and he is already incarcerated, so my Wife opened the door for them. Then I heard one of them say he had some papers for me or needed to speak with me,so I got up to speak with them 6 or 7 officers in full assault vests, etc. and NO ONE in uniform. Four heavily armed police came into the house while at least two others walked around outside of our home.
> 
> One, began to talk to me asking me about the types of weapons I own. Remember now, I was just startled from a dead sleep and I kept asking why are you here, why do you want to know about my guns? Every gun I bought in Maryland I bought from a MD Dealer. Well this Trooper said that I had purchased a "large amount" of ammunition recently and wanted to know why. When I questioned why he was asking, then he changed his tune to what type of Handguns I had. I told him I just purchased my first handgun in Maryland last week, but had not even picked it up from the Store . He questioned me about other handguns I might own and I realized that he was "fishing" to match his list of my ammunition purchases with handguns that I owned. Then I told him about my C&R license that I had purchased 2 with that but was not required to register them with ST. Police. Moreover, I told him it was the MD. ST. Police who approved me as a "designated collector" so why are they here in storm trooper fashion at 12:30 pm maybe to kill me because I legally bought some handgun ammo? He told me that most of the ammo I purchased was for weapons that they had no record of me having registered so the "SYSTEM" Flagged me. Flagged me for what? Death, Harassment at midnight by 7 Storm Troopers?
> 
> I asked, "... does your system know that it is stupid to buy ammo with your own ID if your are going to do something illegal, Does your system know that I have a C&R and can buy weapons of various calibers without your knowledge, Does your system know that you yourselves registered me as a designated collector, who "collects" so it is not unusual for me to buy any type or manner of ammunition and finally, Does your system know that it is NOT illegal to purchase handgun ammunition in the State of Maryland whether or not you own that caliber handgun?"
> 
> The Trooper (plain clothes), had a list of ammo calibers that he referred to and I agreed, there's no secret that I bought the ammo, but so what? And I'm still not sure of the States definition of a "large amount". Look, I'm not outfitting a Militia, hate group, or giving it to someone who can't buy it, or even buy ammo for a stolen weapon I don't want to register. Any weapon I have every owned has either been purchased at a Gun Store or I personally knew the individual I bought it from and its origin. And, last time I looked it is not illegal to buy handgun ammo, even if you don't own the caliber weapon OR you don't own a weapon at all !! So unless the law is changed, Police cannot harass people who do so.
> 
> That being said, the young Trooper told me I "should" voluntarily register all my weapons or this would happen again... because the "system" flagged me. And another thing, he kept asking where I kept my weapons, in a safe? I never answered him and he asked me three separate times as to the locations of any weapons I might have. I got the distinct impression he wanted me to voluntarily let him see/inspect the handguns for the calibers I bought ammo for, but I was ready for that. No warrant, no see. I mean, I would hope you could trust the Police, but why should I let six or seven or so strangers know where I keep guns? If indeed I had the calibers he was inquiring about?
> 
> The point here though, is that Police came to my home without a warrant, dressed to kill, trying to intimidate me about something that is NOT illegal !! This was not an Interview it was an interrogation under duress.
> 
> Funny the last thing he said to me before leaving was "... Mr. Curtis, sorry to have HARASSED you, you have a good night." Now that struck me as an odd thing for a Police Officer to say, especially if he was justified in doing his job. The last thing I'll say was that Trooper was courteous and having worn the badge, he and the team were sent by someone else, they're just following orders. However, whoever sent them to my home at 12:30 at night left a very bad taste in my mouth and NO ONE IDENTIFIED THEMSELVES TO ME NOR DO I KNOW THEIR NAMES. But rest assured they WERE the Maryland State Police. Word has it that there is a Special "Firearms" squad within the State Police and they have been asking gun dealers to keep a log of people who purchase handgun and other regulated weapon ammunition by making them show ID and signing their name when purchasing ammunition (not required under Maryland Law). Their MVA / DMV information is put in the log by the FFL Dealer right beside the ammunition you buy. Then once a week they (Police) come back to the stores pick up the logs of ammunition purchases and as in my case, they are comparing handgun ammunition purchases against known handgun registration files. This practice was first started by the Howard County or Baltimore City Police (I believe), and the MD State Police adopted this tactic as well. Perhaps it works, some criminals are stupid enough to purchase ammunition with their own ID. I am not a criminal nor am I stupid, but I was duped into signing those ammunition logs, without the FFL Dealer advising me that it is NOT mandatory or disclosing the log's true purpose.In fact I was told that if 'you' refuse to sign this ammunition log, the Dealer will refuse the sale. I will NEVER buy ammunition from that Dealer again.
> 
> We've contemplated moving back to VA or even go down to Florida for a while. But that was yesterday. Now there is nothing that will hold us back from moving back to a "Free State". Or at least a State where subversive tactics are not practiced by the Police.
> 
> FYI: I have been in contact with Attorney Chris Contee, NRA Legal Council and He/NRA is very interested in this case. Hopefully this Tactic can be publicized, excised and stopped.
> 
> Sincerely
> 
> Don Curtis
> 
> -t


----------



## itsrequired

TPD said:


> And I thought it had to go before a judge. :shrug:



It does.  This story seems to be lacking a LOT of details.


----------



## Merlin99

LibertyBeacon said:


> Get back to us when there's a legitimate news outlet covering this.



Gilligans got better established credentials here than any news service.


----------



## itsrequired

itsbob said:


> So smart ass you tell me how this is going to "fix" anything.  Show me how this person fits into the profile of the liberal mass shooters we've had in the past?
> 
> Politicians are abusing the law to eradicate our rights and morons like you think it's funny..



Do you not find it odd that this hasn't been in the press?  I mean, we are a pretty conservative 2nd amdendment supporting group here in Southern Maryland.  Do you not think if this was wrong the Smnews net or Baynet wouldn't be all over this?  

Does it not strike you odd that there is no other information?  

Why would you defend something so vigorously with such little information?


----------



## Gilligan

DipStick said:


> you're lying .



Yeah, that's it. You got me there.


----------



## Gilligan

LibertyBeacon said:


> Get back to us when there's a legitimate news outlet covering this.



What if none do? Then its like the tree falling the forest, right? Never happened.


----------



## itsrequired

mamatutu said:


> I thought medical records are private, or at least, they used to be.  I believe Obamacare is just a cover to find out as much about Americans as possible, as through med records.  It is a tool for control.  I am not saying that happened here, but we shall see.  It will be fascinating to find out more details from Gilligan.



They are.  They are protected and law enforcement can't get medical records without a search warrant.


----------



## GURPS

itsrequired said:


> Do you not think if this was wrong the Smnews net or Baynet wouldn't be all over this?





neither was the La Plata 08 Raid


----------



## itsrequired

Merlin99 said:


> Gilligans got better established credentials here than any news service.



I think any news service would print details so that the story could be verified.

Someone please explain to me how law enforcement found out this guy was diagnosed with depression?  Unless he was committed to the hospital for an emergency evealuation, law enforcement has no method of randomly searching those records.

If you look at this story logically you will see something doesn't fit.


----------



## Retrodeb54

Gilligan said:


> Maybe it did. *No details yet*.





DipStick said:


> There has to be a lot more to this story.



Has to be _much _more to it. 

Stories like this are *all* about the details. Without those we have no choice but to fill in the blanks ourselves. With our guesses, imaginations and conspiracy theory brains. 

So far its Obamacare at fault and the men dressed in black that are after all gun owners. *sigh*


----------



## Gilligan

As far as I know, the only mental health information the MSP Licensing people have _routine_ access too is:

1. Someone has been ruled NCR or IST

2. Someone has been committed to, or voluntarily entered, a mental health facility for 30 or more consecutive days.


----------



## GURPS

itsrequired said:


> They are.  They are protected and law enforcement can't get medical records without a search warrant.





itsrequired said:


> Someone please explain to me how law enforcement found out this guy was diagnosed with depression?  *Unless he was committed to the hospital for an emergency evealuation, law enforcement has no method of randomly searching those records.*





I am going to throw a flag on that play ...
... you make Health Care Professionals do the dirty work for you 




> *Maryland Task Force Recommendations Could Take Guns from Mentally Ill*
> 
> *As part of a re-examination of Maryland state laws on firearms and the mentally ill, a task force has recommended that the state should require mental health professionals to contact police if an individual seems dangerous. The policy, if it becomes law, could lead to new gun seizures.*​
> 
> As part of a re-examination of Maryland state laws on firearms and the mentally ill, a task force has recommended that the state should require mental health professionals to contact police if an individual seems dangerous. The policy, if it becomes law, could lead to new gun seizures.
> 
> In the wake of last year’s mass shootings in Newtown, Conn. and Aurora, Colo., states across the country are considering bills to reduce gun violence. Legislators’ solutions range from requiring background checks for private gun sales to taxing bullets.
> 
> Maryland is one of 38 states that either require or authorize the reporting of some mental health information to a database for firearm purchase background checks. Only California has a law mandating psychotherapists to communicate with police about potentially dangerous patients who might also own guns.
> 
> Unlike the California law, the Maryland task force recommendation includes a broader swath of health care professionals, including psychologists, psychiatrists, physicians, social workers, addiction treatment counselors, educators, case managers and probation agents.




so yes, your statement is factually correct, you know damn well, regulations have forced Doctors to do the dirty work for you, avoiding the perception of a witch hunt  .....


----------



## itsrequired

GURPS said:


> neither was the La Plata 08 Raid



Oh, you mean the letter from Don Curtis who in 2008 was convicted of possession with intent to distribute?  Yea, I'm sure his letter forgot to include that little ditty.  This is why you shouldn't always believe what a suspect writes.  

(The conviction is public record)

See how easy it is to verify bulls*t when you have all the information?


----------



## itsrequired

GURPS said:


> I am going to throw a flag on that play ...
> ... you make Health Care Professionals do the dirty work for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so yes, your statement is factually correct, you know damn well, regulations have forced Doctors to do the dirty work for you, avoiding the perception of a witch hunt  .....



I would like to point out that there is a significant difference between regulations, laws and recommendations.  In this report, there are recommendations which would not supercede the law.


----------



## GURPS

itsrequired said:


> Oh, you mean the letter from Don Curtis who in 2008 was convicted of possession with intent to distribute?  Yea, I'm sure his letter forgot to include that little ditty.  This is why you shouldn't always believe what a suspect writes.
> 
> (The conviction is public record)



so you are stating the raid that Curtis wrote the letter about was FOR Drugs, not because of an ammo purchase ?


not a follow up raid or search, but the initial letter written about Ammo Purchases from Fred's i Waldorf, and the SWAT Raid were false, that raid was all about DRUGS


----------



## itsrequired

GURPS said:


> so you are stating the raid that Curtis wrote the letter about was FOR Drugs, not because of an ammo purchase ?
> 
> 
> not a follow up raid or search, but the initial letter written about Ammo Purchases from Fred's i Waldorf, and the SWAT Raid were false, that raid was all about DRUGS



I'm saying Curtis wrote a letter about a raid at his house.  Around the same time, Curtis was charged with selling drugs and subsequently convicted.  

What I didn't, but should have said is Curtis appears to have a long history of drug sales and violent behavior.


----------



## itsrequired

GURPS said:


> I am going to throw a flag on that play ...
> ... you make Health Care Professionals do the dirty work for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so yes, your statement is factually correct, you know damn well, regulations have forced Doctors to do the dirty work for you, avoiding the perception of a witch hunt  .....



Here is a little more from your study;

*Existing academic research convinced the Maryland group not to target people with mental illness exclusively, said Patrick Dooley, chief of staff at the Maryland Department of Health and Mental Hygiene and a task force co-chair.*

“Mental illness alone is not a significant factor that results in an increased propensity of violence,” Dooley said.


To the extent that the group did find evidence of a link between violent behavior and mental illness, the correlation was strongest when a person suffered from severe mental illness, such as schizophrenia, bipolar disorder and major depression, and experienced other compounding problems, including unemployment and drug abuse.

*
The task force targeted individuals making specific threats deemed credible by mental health professionals. *In the Maryland report, the co-chairs said they wanted to find ways of better protecting the public from dangerous individuals without subjecting people with mental illness to “undue discrimination and stigma.”

Why re-print that part of it...that might make it seem reasonable.


----------



## Gilligan

One correction to add at this point: The NRA provided a number of _references_ for legal assistance, but no money. The $2500 was the amount they were then told would cost up front to obtain that representation. And pay it they did.

MSP has not yet provided their attorneys any of the background information that prompted the confiscation.


----------



## itsrequired

Gilligan said:


> One correction to add at this point: The NRA provided a number of _references_ for legal assistance, but no money. The $2500 was the amount they were then told would cost up front to obtain that representation. And pay it they did.
> 
> MSP has not yet provided their attorneys any of the background information that prompted the confiscation.



What date this this incident happen?


----------



## nutz

Gilligan said:


> From a friend of mine..this just in:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF???



Hmmm, is this one of those stories where............. after they allowed the police in and voluntarily surrendered their weapons...........was a search warrant actually served?


----------



## Gilligan

nutz said:


> Hmmm, is this one of those stories where............. after they allowed the police in and voluntarily surrendered their weapons...........was a search warrant actually served?



Reportedly there was no warrant.  Four troopers, four cars. He was at home with their two kids, ages 1 and 3; wife was at work.

They are suspecting it has something to do an error made by the VA; he was told by one of the troopers that the confiscation was done because he had been involuntarily committed at some point.

Will post more when more is known.


----------



## LibertyBeacon

Merlin99 said:


> Gilligans got better established credentials here than any news service.



No. He doesn't. I'm going to go ahead and say either he's full of sh!it, or he's just plain being lied to.


----------



## Gilligan

LibertyBeacon said:


> No. He doesn't. I'm going to go ahead and say either he's full of sh!it, or he's just plain being lied to.



  That was useful information. For me.

Pigeon...meet hole.


----------



## LibertyBeacon

Gilligan said:


> That was useful information. For me.
> 
> Pigeon...meet hole.



Right. Spitballing. Bring evidence or STFU.


----------



## PrchJrkr

LibertyBeacon said:


> Right. Spitballing. Bring evidence or STFU.



You apparently have nothing to add here, so why bother?


----------



## Gilligan

LibertyBeacon said:


> Right. Spitballing. Bring evidence or STFU.



Last I checked, wild uninformed kneejerk hipshots are the most inaccurate. And when you make them in front of an audience that largely knows better...you look really stupid. 

Enjoy.


----------



## Merlin99

LibertyBeacon said:


> No. He doesn't. I'm going to go ahead and say either he's full of sh!it, or he's just plain being lied to.



Because you say so? you're hardly what anyone would consider the voice of reason.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

PrchJrkr said:


> You apparently have nothing to add here, so why bother?





Merlin99 said:


> Because you say so? you're hardly what anyone would consider the voice of reason.



Though LB may not say it in the best way, he makes a point.

We don't know the details. Asking for details is akin to some of you asking for links.


----------



## Gilligan

Chris0nllyn said:


> Though LB may not say it in the best way, he makes a point.
> 
> We don't know the details. Asking for details is akin to some of you asking for links.



That is NOT what the arsehole did, though.  You get that...right?

Implying someone is "lying" simply because you want more information than is yet available is moronic at best.

Calling someone a liar simply because you don't like what they posted...a uniquely interwebz phenomena that defies all logic.


----------



## LibertyBeacon

Chris0nllyn said:


> Though LB may not say it in the best way, he makes a point.
> 
> We don't know the details. Asking for details is akin to some of you asking for links.



I say it in a way that is commensurate with the kindness of most all the loudmouths here.

Like I said, I will wait for details from a news outlet who is capable of differentiating facts from hyperbolic hearsay, I don't give a flying F about Gillian and how much her little drooling lemmings worship her words.


----------



## Gilligan

LibertyBeacon said:


> I say it in a way that is commensurate with the kindness of most all the loudmouths here.
> 
> Like I said, I will wait for details from a news outlet who is capable of differentiating facts from hyperbolic hearsay, I don't give a flying F about Gillian and how much her little drooling lemmings worship her words.



  Sweet. Already under your skin.  I see an opening...muah ha ha haa.


----------



## LibertyBeacon

Gilligan said:


> Sweet. Already under your skin.  I see an opening...muah ha ha haa.



You're still a liar.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Gilligan said:


> That is NOT what the arsehole did, though.  You get that...right?
> 
> Implying someone is "lying" simply because you want more information than is yet available is moronic at best.
> 
> Calling someone a liar simply because you don't like what they posted...a uniquely interwebz phenomena that defies all logic.



People get accused of lying everyday, even with articles and/or news reports. No big deal. Hell, I get accused of wrong #### all the time on here. 

I look forward to any other info you get, but you can't be upset that some folks take this with a grain of salt.


----------



## Gilligan

LibertyBeacon said:


> You're still a liar.



I do so enjoy tormenting small-minded people.


----------



## Gilligan

Chris0nllyn said:


> but you can't be upset that some folks take this with a grain of salt.
> :



Of course not. That's the beauty of it; tormenting is fun when you DGAF.

It's fascinating, nonetheless, to see certain interwebs character stereotypes play out again and again..from one forum to the next. LB is a classic example of a couple of those.


One thing is certain...if and when a media outlet picks up and reports on that incident, it won't be because I made it happen. I'll respect my friend's anonymity...it's a valuable thing for anyone to keep.


----------



## LibertyBeacon

Gilligan said:


> I do so enjoy tormenting small-minded people.





Is that the best you got?


----------



## Gilligan

LibertyBeacon said:


> Is that the best you got?



You got that backwards.  It's all you are worth and hence all I need. 

Carry on, sport.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Gilligan said:


> Of course not. That's the beauty of it; tormenting is fun when you DGAF.
> 
> It's fascinating, nonetheless, to see certain interwebs character stereotypes play out again and again..from one forum to the next. LB is a classic example of a couple of those.
> 
> 
> One thing is certain...if and when a media outlet picks up and reports on that incident, it won't be because I made it happen. I'll respect my friend's anonymity...it's a valuable thing for anyone to keep.



Respectfully, you seem like you do GAF....

I agree, and don't think you should give out names or anything, but I do look forward to a media release. Any ideas when that may be?


----------



## LibertyBeacon

Chris0nllyn said:


> Respectfully, you seem like you do GAF....
> 
> I agree, and don't think you should give out names or anything, but I do look forward to a media release. Any ideas when that may be?



She does. She cares very much. Otherwise, she wouldn't take the time to respond.


----------



## PrchJrkr

LibertyBeacon said:


> Is that the best you got?





Hypocrisy, thy name is LB...


----------



## Merlin99

Merlin99 said:


> Gilligans got better established credentials here than any news service.





LibertyBeacon said:


> No. He doesn't. I'm going to go ahead and say either he's full of sh!it, or he's just plain being lied to.





Chris0nllyn said:


> Though LB may not say it in the best way, he makes a point.
> 
> We don't know the details. Asking for details is akin to some of you asking for links.



This is what he's responding to, which news service are you going to trust more, Fox, MSNBC, CNN... I can show you where each and every one has stretched the truth, can you say the same about him?


----------



## LibertyBeacon

Merlin99 said:


> This is what he's responding to, which news service are you going to trust more, Fox, MSNBC, CNN... I can show you where each and every one has stretched the truth, can you say the same about him?



Just provide some sources. That's all I ask. I don't give a rat's ass about Fox, MSNBC, CNN stretching any truth.

She came here, made a claim with ZERO ways to independently verify the story, and then gets her panties in a wad when challenged on it.


----------



## LibertyBeacon

PrchJrkr said:


> Hypocrisy, thy name is LB...



Run along you irritating little piss ant.


----------



## PrchJrkr

LibertyBeacon said:


> Just provide some sources. That's all I ask. I don't give a rat's ass about Fox, MSNBC, CNN stretching any truth.
> 
> She came here, made a claim with ZERO ways to independently verify the story, and then gets her panties in a wad when challenged on it.



Content of Character...


----------



## PrchJrkr

LibertyBeacon said:


> Just provide some sources. That's all I ask. I don't give a rat's ass about Fox, MSNBC, CNN stretching any truth.
> 
> She came here, made a claim with ZERO ways to independently verify the story, and then gets her panties in a wad when challenged on it.





LibertyBeacon said:


> Run along you irritating little piss ant.



Irritating? Good!

My work is done here...


----------



## LibertyBeacon

PrchJrkr said:


> Irritating? Good!
> 
> My work is done here...


----------



## LibertyBeacon

PrchJrkr said:


> Content of Character...



Which ain't much as far as I am concerned.

I like links. Links are good.


----------



## BigBlue

DipStick said:


> This isn't any different than when someone comes on these forums : that their child was suspended from school and when someone asks them why, they disappear.
> 
> But when there's a gun on the story, people on this forum lose all sense and logic and immediately cry "tyranny".
> 
> Maybe the guns were confiscated in the course of an ongoing criminal investigation.
> 
> Maybe the gun owner made an explicit threat and there was a court order.
> 
> 
> We don't have all or any of the facts yet everyone's already drawing conclusions -- solely because they're pro-gun conservatives who don't like gun laws.



Well said  but Gilligan does this from time to time  just to get attention .I just think it's funny that all the right wing nuts NRA members were screaming to only take guns from the mentally unstable and when they do as you said they cry "TYRANNY" .


----------



## Gilligan

BigBlue said:


> Well said  but Gilligan does this from time to time  just to get attention .I just think it's funny that all the right wing nuts NRA members were screaming to only take guns from the mentally unstable and when they do as you said they cry "TYRANNY" .



Don't get out much...do ya kid?


----------



## BigBlue

Speak up , oh never mind ,your on ignore .DA


----------



## Gilligan

BigBlue said:


> Speak up , oh never mind ,your on ignore .DA



Sharp. Sharp as a bag of wet hair.


----------



## Salvador




----------



## Gilligan

Salvador said:


>



I woulda bet real money that ole Sally would peek out from under the rock for this tread. 

Why don't you post up the street number for that rock, Sally? Just for fun.


----------



## Salvador

Gilligan said:


> I woulda bet real money that ole Sally would peek out from under the rock for this tread.


----------



## Salvador

Gilligan said:


> Why don't you post up the street number for that rock, Sally? Just for fun.


----------



## itsrequired

Merlin99 said:


> This is what he's responding to, which news service are you going to trust more, Fox, MSNBC, CNN... I can show you where each and every one has stretched the truth, can you say the same about him?



I think anyone of them are more reliable than an anonymous letter written to a guy who....oh by the way is anonymous.  News sources, even MSNBC at least quote sources or give names.


----------



## BigBlue

Salvador said:


>



Gilligan: Don't worry about mushrooms anymore, I got a book that tells all about them. 

Skipper Jonas Grumby: You do? 

Gilligan: Huh huh. Yeah, and it's called, "'How to Tell A Mushroom From a Toadstool'" by the late Dr. Morton Kepstone. 

Skipper Jonas Grumby, Mary Ann Summers: Late? 

Gilligan: Late?


----------



## DipStick

Merlin99 said:


> This is what he's responding to, which news service are you going to trust more, Fox, MSNBC, CNN... I can show you where each and every one has stretched the truth, can you say the same about him?



An anonymous person posting someone else's account of what happened to someone else isn't even close to credible.  It becomes even less credible when the person's response to skepticism is to resort to attack the source of skepticism.


----------



## Salvador

Gillygan fabricates cars and stories.


----------



## Gilligan

BigBlue said:


> Gilligan: Don't worry about mushrooms anymore, I got a book that tells all about them.
> 
> Skipper Jonas Grumby: You do?
> 
> Gilligan: Huh huh. Yeah, and it's called, "'How to Tell A Mushroom From a Toadstool'" by the late Dr. Morton Kepstone.
> 
> Skipper Jonas Grumby, Mary Ann Summers: Late?
> 
> Gilligan: Late?



Ramble much?


----------



## Gilligan

Salvador said:


> Gillygan fabricates cars and stories.



Never fabricate just cars. off road  trucks, the occasional Harley and an odd race car or three. You obviously don't know me...a'tall.


----------



## Gilligan

DipStick said:


> An anonymous person posting someone else's account of what happened to someone else isn't even close to credible. .



When you are, as you obviously are, so mentally diseased that every post made on a public forum is one you will overtly dismiss and claim must be a lie as a reflexive action....


Well....you really need to seek some professional help.


----------



## DipStick

Gilligan said:


> When you are, as you obviously are, so mentally diseased that every post made on a public forum is one you will overtly dismiss and claim must be a lie as a reflexive action....
> 
> 
> Well....you really need to seek some professional help.



And there you have it.  I have doubts about a story that's literally unbelievable so Gilligan's response is to resort to attacking me.


----------



## Merlin99

DipStick said:


> An anonymous person posting someone else's account of what happened to someone else isn't even close to credible.  It becomes even less credible when the person's response to skepticism is to resort to attack the source of skepticism.



Let me respond to the first and last of that response, a good number of us know who he is IRL from back in the old Clem days or from M&G's. Most of us know your on line personality and find you to be very annoying and wouldn't piss on your head if your hair was on fire. As for the middle of the story, I'd rather have the part of the story that we have than no info at all, I'm good on waiting for the rest of the details to come out later.


----------



## GURPS

having met Gilligan, I'll take the info at face value, like talking over the fence to your neighbor, that has similar interests ... or over a beer Friday night at the local watering hole ... 


 ... hey a friend / family member of mine was paid a visit by the MSP yesterday, confiscating his firearms ... something about prior treatment for depression


----------



## GURPS

itsrequired said:


> I'm saying Curtis wrote a letter about a raid at his house.  *Around the same time*, Curtis was charged with selling drugs and subsequently convicted.
> 
> What I didn't, but should have said is Curtis appears to have a long history of drug sales and violent behavior.





ok so the guy sells drugs :shrug:
that DOES NOT change the truth about his letter and Ammo Logs ...


----------



## Gilligan

DipStick said:


> And there you have it.  I have doubts about a story that's literally unbelievable so Gilligan's response is to resort to attacking me.



  :tears:   Call me a liar <---- not a personal attack.  Are you really that stupid?


----------



## LibertyBeacon

Gilligan said:


> :tears:   Call me a liar <---- not a personal attack.  Are you really that stupid?



Got those links yet, Scoop McGillicuddy?


----------



## Gilligan

LibertyBeacon said:


> Got those links yet, Scoop McGillicuddy?



What links, scooter?


----------



## itsrequired

GURPS said:


> ok so the guy sells drugs :shrug:
> that DOES NOT change the truth about his letter and Ammo Logs ...



No, you are correct.  It is probably true he wrote a letter.


----------



## GURPS

itsrequired said:


> No, you are correct.  It is probably true he wrote a letter.





and the reason for the visit ?


----------



## itsrequired

GURPS said:


> and the reason for the visit ?



I think, based on the information we have now, unless you have additional information, it is more likely the police raided the place because he's a drug dealer.  

What is more likely and reasonable in your mind;

This guy, who has a long history of drug dealing and assaultive behavior has his house raided because he is continuing to deal drugs?  (A charge which he was subsequently convicted on)

Or.....

This guy has his house raided and writes a letter saying it's because he bought a bunch of ammo.

Which one makes more sense to you?


----------



## GURPS

if A happened before B ..... then he was raided for A, if police already had proof of B, why dick around with A


----------



## itsrequired

GURPS said:


> if A happened before B ..... then he was raided for A, if police already had proof of B, why dick around with A



A has been going on in this guys life for a long time.  Do you have any independant information about "b" even happening other than this guy's letter?


----------



## DipStick

Thing is, I have every right to not believe Gilligan's story.  If it's true, than Maryland's out of control.  But I very seriously doubt it.  It is literally unbelievable.


----------



## LibertyBeacon

DipStick said:


> Thing is, I have every right to not believe Gilligan's story.  If it's true, than Maryland's out of control.  But I very seriously doubt it.  It is literally unbelievable.



I don't know if I believe it or not. I'm just waiting for the links which will provide independent verification, which I'm sure Scoop McGillicuddy is working diligently to provide.


----------



## Dutch6

Stirring the pot there my boy? What do you hope to gain through this?


----------



## Gilligan

DipStick said:


> Thing is, I have every right to not believe Gilligan's story.  If it's true, than Maryland's out of control.  But I very seriously doubt it.  It is literally unbelievable.



Uncle. I was just lying. I do that a lot...I just sit here, bored, and decide to create a story out of thin air and post it on a public forum. Why do I do that?...I should seek help to find out, ya think?

You have every right to be incredibly shallow and lacking even a smidgen of critical thinking skills too.. 'murica!!

There was a time, when gratuitously calling someone a liar could even get a man shot. Ahh..the good ole days.


----------



## Gilligan

LibertyBeacon said:


> I don't know if I believe it or not. I'm just waiting for the links which will provide independent verification, which I'm sure Scoop McGillicuddy is working diligently to provide.



Links to what, scooter?  Maybe the family is not really all that excited about the idea of media attention. Now there's a radical concept for you to ponder.


7 or 8 marked units, county and state, and an entire SWAT team assembled and "assaulted" my next door neighbor's house once. I watched it all go down from my house window..and so did my roommate . Got the man they were after too...chased him down on my property as he tried to make a run for it.

Never saw peep about it in any media, print or otherwise.


----------



## BOP

Gilligan said:


> You got that backwards.  It's all you are worth and hence all I need.
> 
> Carry on, sport.







> nhboy likes everything about you.




It could be me, but your gay internet stalker seems more and more obsessed with you all the time.


----------



## Gilligan

BOP said:


> It could be me, but your gay internet stalker seems more and more obsessed with you all the time.



I think his meds were changed recently.


----------



## LibertyBeacon

Gilligan said:


> Links to what, scooter?  Maybe the family is not really all that excited about the idea of media attention.



I'm sure that must be it. Convenient, innit?


----------



## Salvador

LibertyBeacon said:


> I'm sure that must be it. Convenient, innit?



Yup. Convenient.


----------



## Gilligan

LibertyBeacon said:


> I'm sure that must be it. Convenient, innit?



How is that "convenient" instead of simply being the fact of the matter.  Enlighten me. Bet yr an avid reader of the tabloids.


----------



## Gilligan

Salvador said:


> Yup. Convenient.



Hi Sally! Always great to see you out. You aren't evading your nurse again, are you?


----------



## Salvador

Gillygrin = Fraud


----------



## Gilligan

Salvador said:


> Gillygrin = Fraud



oooo. You incisive rapier-wit rascal you.


----------



## Lurk

Gilligan said:


> Links to what, scooter?  Maybe the family is not really all that excited about the idea of media attention. Now there's a radical concept for you to ponder.
> 
> 
> 7 or 8 marked units, county and state, and an entire SWAT team assembled and "assaulted" my next door neighbor's house once. I watched it all go down from my house window..and so did my roommate . Got the man they were after too...chased him down on my property as he tried to make a run for it.
> 
> Never saw peep about it in any media, print or otherwise.



Probably an escapee from witness protection program.


----------



## DipStick

Gilligan said:


> Uncle. I was just lying. I do that a lot...I just sit here, bored, and decide to create a story out of thin air and post it on a public forum. Why do I do that?...I should seek help to find out, ya think?
> 
> You have every right to be incredibly shallow and lacking even a smidgen of critical thinking skills too.. 'murica!!
> 
> There was a time, when gratuitously calling someone a liar could even get a man shot. Ahh..the good ole days.



I don't think YOU'RE lying, I think your "friend" isn't telling you the whole story.  IF they took his guns solely because he was diagnosed with depression years ago, that's tyranny.  I don't believe that's the case.

If they took his guns because he made a threat to cause harm to himself or others, they damn well better have charged him with a crime (which may be why we don't have the person's name or anything) - otherwise, they're denying him his rights and that can't be condoned... but the person in question wouldn't be as innocent as he's bee made out to be.

Facts matter, and we have none.

It's my experience that people who come forward with stuff like this tend to make themselves out to be much more innocent than they actually are.

More than likely, the situation is that the MSP is still in the wrong either way but the person isn't quite as innocent as he's trying to portray.


----------



## Gilligan

DipStick said:


> Facts matter, and we have none..



If you even have any friends..they must be loath to tell you anything, ever, without bringing links and newspaper clippings, eh?


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Gilligan said:


> If you even have any friends..they must be loath to tell you anything, ever, without bringing links and newspaper clippings, eh?



Except, in this case, you brought it up in a public forum. Not a casual conversation between friends.


----------



## Gilligan

Nothing new to report today. Somebody asked them about the demeanor and equipment displayed by the MSP. Answer: Courteous, standard uniforms and marked cars. No "SWAT" tactics. A "routine" disapproved-status confiscation.

Lawyer has requested the specific information that triggered the confiscation. Won't be any thing else to report until that is obtained.


----------



## Gilligan

Chris0nllyn said:


> Except, in this case, you brought it up in a public forum. Not a casual conversation between friends.



So?  There are a number of people on this forum who know me and whom I would call friends. What's your point?


----------



## Salvador




----------



## Gilligan

Salvador said:


>



Yr out late this evening Sally. Isn't this when you would normally be out cleaning the lenses on all your surveillance cameras?


----------



## Salvador

Gilligan said:


> Yr out late this evening Sally. Isn't this when you would normally be out cleaning the lenses on all your surveillance cameras?


----------



## Gilligan

Salvador said:


>



Too much popcorn will rot your teeth and the salt is bad for yr heart.

Just looking out for ya, kid...what with your war injuries and all.


----------



## Salvador

Gilligan said:


> Too much popcorn will rot your teeth and the salt is bad for yr heart.
> 
> Just looking out for ya, kid...what with your war injuries and all.



To bad you were to scared to serve. grandpappy would have been proud!


----------



## Gilligan

Salvador said:


> To bad you were to scared to serve. grandpappy would have been proud!



Yep..skeered right to death.   You should stop on by and hold my hand..  In fact, so skeered I started sleeping with a gun under my pillow. Oh..wait..no..that was somebody else.


----------



## b23hqb

Kill this thread. I can't stand the love fest going on.


----------



## Gilligan

b23hqb said:


> Kill this thread. I can't stand the love fest going on.



The nutcases came out on this one. Ole do-rag-head boy especially.

No matter. I'll add new details as soon as they become available. This is - or should be - interesting to anyone who bought a controlled firearm since the MSP threw in the towel and issued guidance to FFLs to release. It's certainly no coincidence, methinks, that MSP have brought their massive check backlog up to..wait for it..October 2013.  All sorts of new "disallowed" triggers kicking in. MSP was pretty clear about taking on the responsibility of tracking down and retrieving any firearms that turned to have been, after the fact, released inappropriately.


----------



## BigBlue

Old 02-05-2014, 05:47 PM    #6  
Gilligan (Premo) 
#*! boat!


Tens of Millions have been "treated for depression". I was under the (apparently mistaken) impression that a diagnosis of "clear threat to self or others" had to be a part of any clinical opinion before the storm troopers were dispatched.

I'm keeping an eye out for the first news reports. I'm sure they will be forthcoming shortly.  



Still waiting, for those "first news reports" .


----------



## BigBlue

Chris0nllyn said:


> Except, in this case, you brought it up in a public forum. Not a casual conversation between friends.




First he has no friends but any way it is what he does ,he makes things up to get attention .


----------



## Gilligan

BigBlue said:


> First he has no friends but any way it is what he does ,he makes things up to get attention .



Do you get extra points for displaying your stupidity on a grander scale?..or do you try to elevate it only for your own personal satisfaction?

What a moron. Quite a few people on here know me personally. You?..yr just an anonymous shortbus reject known to ...nobody.


----------



## Gilligan

BigBlue said:


> Old 02-05-2014, 05:47 PM    #6
> Gilligan (Premo)
> #*! boat!
> 
> 
> Tens of Millions have been "treated for depression". I was under the (apparently mistaken) impression that a diagnosis of "clear threat to self or others" had to be a part of any clinical opinion before the storm troopers were dispatched.
> 
> I'm keeping an eye out for the first news reports. I'm sure they will be forthcoming shortly.
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting, for those "first news reports" .



Still quite challenged by even the most basic forum tools. Sad.


----------



## itsrequired

Gilligan said:


> If you even have any friends..they must be loath to tell you anything, ever, without bringing links and newspaper clippings, eh?



Um...aren't you the one who posted the stuff anyway?  Did they send it to you with the hopes that you would post it in some anonymous thread?  If the guy from the smnewsnet was on his game he'd be making phone calls and putting it in the news based on YOUR post.


----------



## BigBlue

itsrequired said:


> Um...aren't you the one who posted the stuff anyway?  Did they send it to you with the hopes that you would post it in some anonymous thread?  If the guy from the smnewsnet was on his game he'd be making phone calls and putting it in the news based on YOUR post.



Yes he is , and now he will attack you just like he attacks everyone who has the nerve to challenge him .Like I said he is an attention whore but he never expected to be questioned so now he attacks an insults anyone who questions him to change the subject ,sad , really he is very sad .


----------



## Dutch6

BigBlue said:


> Yes he is , and now he will attack you just like he attacks everyone who has the nerve to challenge him .Like I said he is an attention whore but he never expected to be questioned so now he attacks an insults anyone who questions him to change the subject ,sad , really he is very sad .


What's really sad is that you are waisting good oxygen.


----------



## Midnightrider

Gilligan said:


> If you even have any friends..they must be loath to tell you anything, ever, without bringing links and newspaper clippings, eh?



Oh the irony

"gotta link for that TIA"


----------



## LibertyBeacon

Midnightrider said:


> Oh the irony
> 
> "gotta link for that TIA"



You got the required format wrong. It goes like this:

Link(s)? TIA.


----------



## Hank

Dutch6 said:


> What's really sad is that you are waisting good oxygen.



Wasting


----------



## Gilligan

Nothing new to report yet. Stayed tuned kiddies! 

Meanwhile. If you are bored or otherwise lacking in visual stimuli...I heartily recommend giving this a watch..

YouTube: VIDEO: Citizen satirizes proposed local firearms ordinances


----------



## justiceforall

Gilligan said:


> Nothing new to report yet. Stayed tuned kiddies!
> 
> Meanwhile. If you are bored or otherwise lacking in visual stimuli...I heartily recommend giving this a watch..
> 
> YouTube: VIDEO: Citizen satirizes proposed local firearms ordinances



In reading through all of these, I think you miss the point.  You are asking people to take your word for something which you state the people would not want in public, yet are posting their story and promising updates on a public forum.  

This was the next video after your citizen satire.  

Sarah Silverman | Let My People Vote 2012 - Get Nana A Gun - YouTube


----------



## Gilligan

justiceforall said:


> I think you miss the point.  You are asking people to take your word for something which you state the people would not want in public, yet are posting their story and promising updates on a public forum.



Post a link to the "forum rulz" that prohibit or discourage anyone from posting about a personal experience..or about a close friend's personal experience.

You think I'm a liar too. That's interesting. That seems to be a common theme; a slew of people that have no idea who I am immediately conclude that I'm a liar.   Imagine if that were the case before Algore invented the interwebz.

I'll wait.


----------



## justiceforall

Gilligan said:


> Post a link to the "forum rulz" that prohibit or discourage anyone from posting about a personal experience..or about a close friend's personal experience.
> 
> You think I'm a liar too. That's interesting. That seems to be a common theme; a slew of people that have no idea who I am immediately conclude that I'm a liar.   Imagine if that were the case before Algore invented the interwebz.
> 
> I'll wait.



I didn't say, or insinuate that you are a liar.  I know exactly who you are.  I have been to your place "down on the Island".  You are defensive on this issue because you know if someone else posted something someone else sent to them and then took it as Gospel, you would be having your doubts as well.  I know that because I know the type of person YOU are.  I know you would be ridiculing a person who posted something about someone else and then claimed the person they posted about deserved privacy.  Can you spell hypocrite?


----------



## Salvador

justiceforall said:


> Can you spell hypocrite?



G-I-L-L-Y-G-A-N


----------



## itsrequired

Gilligan, why do you think everyone thinks you're lying?  Is it possible you don't know every thing there is to know about your friend?


----------



## Gilligan

justiceforall said:


> You are defensive on this issue?



Frankly, you are quite wrong there. I could GAF who believes the story or not. And I will post further updates when they are available. Why not?

And I hope, for your sake, you never set foot on my property.


----------



## Gilligan

Salvador said:


> G-I-L-L-Y-G-A-N



Love ya Sally!..keep coming back!


----------



## Gilligan

itsrequired said:


> Gilligan, why do you think everyone thinks you're lying?



Beats me. It's a fascinating thing to watch, though.


----------



## LibertyBeacon

Gilligan said:


> I could GAF who believes the story or not.



Ah yes, the sound of desperation.


----------



## Gilligan

LibertyBeacon said:


> Ah yes, the sound of desperation.



You might be ...wrong...again. 

Like I said..I'll post updates when they become available. You go on and diddle yrself if you want to,...


----------



## nhboy

Gilligan said:


> And I hope, for your sake, you never set foot on my property.



Gilligan's Favorite Link.


----------



## Gilligan

nhboy said:


> Gilligan's Favorite Link.



Your third grade education is showing.


----------



## LibertyBeacon

Gilligan said:


> Like I said..I'll post updates when they become available.



I'm sure you will, Scoop.


----------



## Gilligan

LibertyBeacon said:


> I'm sure you will, Scoop.



I'm sure I will, scooter.


----------



## RPMDAD

itsrequired said:


> Gilligan, why do you think everyone thinks you're lying?  Is it possible you don't know every thing there is to know about your friend?



I don't think Gilligan is lying, i believe he is respecting his friends privacy and i would do the same thing.


----------



## RPMDAD

LibertyBeacon said:


> I'm sure you will, Scoop.



Your posts never seem to disappoint me they are mostly always out of line. I am sure that is going to break your heart.


----------



## LibertyBeacon

RPMDAD said:


> Your posts never seem to disappoint me they are mostly always out of line. I am sure that is going to break your heart.



It does indeed break my heart, and so close to Valentimes Day.

But I'll tell ya what, Sparky, tell me where the line is and I'll try my best not to go outside of it, mkay?

:mwah:


----------



## itsrequired

RPMDAD said:


> I don't think Gilligan is lying, i believe he is respecting his friends privacy and i would do the same thing.



Wouldn't respecting his friends privacy include not coming on the internet and blabing their business?


----------



## Gilligan

itsrequired said:


> Wouldn't respecting his friends privacy include not coming on the internet and blabing their business?



Per'aps not..when he posted the event to his many friends (me included) on Facebook. 

But whatever..I've only known the guy and his family for about 15 years...only been camping with them up and down the east coast for those same years.

 He's probably a flake.  Most of y'alls friends must be flakes too..seeing your attitudes.


----------



## LibertyBeacon

Gilligan said:


> only been camping with them up and down the east coast for those same years.



Oh geez. Why didn't you say so sooner? This adds an air of authority to the story that is unassailable. UNassailable.


----------



## nhboy

Gilligan said:


> Per'aps not..when he posted the event to his many friends (me included) on Facebook.
> 
> But whatever..I've only known the guy and his family for about 15 years...only been camping with them up and down the east coast for those same years.
> 
> He's probably a flake.  Most of y'alls friends must be flakes too..seeing your attitudes.




OK, he posted it for his _friends_ on Facebook not to everyone on this forum. If anyone should be labeled a flake it's you.


----------



## LibertyBeacon

Gilligan said:


> Per'aps not..when he posted the event to his many friends (me included) on Facebook.



Then at least take a screenshot and blur out the name and post that here.


----------



## itsrequired

Gilligan said:


> Per'aps not..when he posted the event to his many friends (me included) on Facebook.
> 
> But whatever..I've only known the guy and his family for about 15 years...only been camping with them up and down the east coast for those same years.
> 
> He's probably a flake.  Most of y'alls friends must be flakes too..seeing your attitudes.



Nope.  Not a single one of my friends houses have ever been raided for guns or any other reason.  No flakes here.


----------



## Gilligan

nhboy said:


> OK, he posted it for his _friends_ on Facebook not to everyone on this forum. If anyone should be labeled a flake it's you.



Lets take a poll on that, mommaboy. Should be amusing.


----------



## Gilligan

itsrequired said:


> Nope.  Not a single one of my friends houses have ever been raided for guns or any other reason.  No flakes here.



Wait for it. Claiming to be employed in LE but having unlimited access to this forum...


----------



## itsrequired

Gilligan said:


> Per'aps not..when he posted the event to his many friends (me included) on Facebook.
> 
> But whatever..I've only known the guy and his family for about 15 years...only been camping with them up and down the east coast for those same years.
> 
> He's probably a flake.  Most of y'alls friends must be flakes too..seeing your attitudes.



So....since he posted the event to his "friends" on his facebook page....he implied his permission to then post it on the public forums?  Okay.  That makes a world of sense.


----------



## Gilligan

itsrequired said:


> So....since he posted the event to his "friends" on his facebook page....he implied his permission to then post it on the public forums?  Okay.  That makes a world of sense.



That makes it all untrue, right?


----------



## itsrequired

Gilligan said:


> Wait for it. Claiming to be employed in LE but having unlimited access to this forum...



Unlimited access to this forum?


----------



## Gilligan

itsrequired said:


> Unlimited access to this forum?



24/7 dawg.


----------



## itsrequired

Gilligan said:


> That makes it all untrue, right?



Show me where I ever said it was untrue.  I think there's a lot more to the story, which you can't print, and we can't verify, but you are so delusional about this if someone doesn't jump in and agree this is horrific they are automatically saying you are lying.  I think doth protest too much.


----------



## itsrequired

Gilligan said:


> 24/7 dawg.



I don't think so "dawg".


----------



## Gilligan

itsrequired said:


> I think doth protest too much.



You have it all wrong, dawg. I'll just continue to post the details as they become available. What you do with your panties in the meantime is your business.


----------



## Gilligan

itsrequired said:


> I don't think so "dawg".



Got a bunch of LE folks trying to ID you...and so far the conclusion is that you are not LE.  Just sayin..


----------



## nhboy

Gilligan said:


> Got a bunch of LE folks trying to ID you...



lol! Look out! Gilligan is awavin' his intertube willy again.


----------



## LibertyBeacon

How 'bout that screenshot?


----------



## Gilligan

nhboy said:


> lol! Look out! Gilligan is awavin' his intertube willy again.



You funny girl.


----------



## nhboy

Gilligan said:


> You funny girl.




C’est à moi que tu parles? Vous êtes l'un avec l'allure chichiteux.


----------



## Gilligan

nhboy said:


> C’est à moi que tu parles? Vous êtes l'un avec l'allure chichiteux.



You've taxed my Norwegian to the limit. Har det bra.


----------



## mamatutu

nhboy said:


> C’est à moi que tu parles? Vous êtes l'un avec l'allure chichiteux.



Lance, is that you?


----------



## nhboy

Gilligan said:


> You've taxed my Norwegian to the limit. Har det bra.



 OK. Lefse & Lutefisk Toujours!


----------



## nhboy

mamatutu said:


> Lance, is that you?



ArgleBargleMorbleWhoosh


----------



## itsrequired

Gilligan said:


> Got a bunch of LE folks trying to ID you...and so far the conclusion is that you are not LE.  Just sayin..



  I'm sure you have a bunch.  Where do they work?


----------



## BigBlue

So Gillian started this post on the 2/5/2014 it is 2/08/2014 6:56 pm 

how are those updates coming ?


----------



## itsrequired

BigBlue said:


> So Gillian started this post on the 2/5/2014 it is 2/11/2014 6:56 pm
> 
> how are those updates coming ?



I'm sure he would get the updates from the bunch of LE folks he knows but they are too busy trying to figure out if I'm a cop.


----------



## Salvador

Gilligan said:


> Got a bunch of LE folks trying to ID you...and so far the conclusion is that you are not LE.  Just sayin..



You have an unhealthy infatuation with stalking guys.


----------



## Gilligan

Salvador said:


> You have an unhealthy infatuation with stalking guys.:



Posts the queen of the stalking blogs and wasted lawsuits. You and irony are pretty tight, sport.


----------



## Gilligan

BigBlue said:


> So Gillian started this post on the 2/5/2014 it is 2/11/2014 6:56 pm
> 
> how are those updates coming ?



for you brain-dead folks...the updates will be posted when...wait for it roscoe...when there is something new to post.


----------



## Salvador

Gilligan said:


> Posts the queen of the stalking blogs and wasted lawsuits. You and irony are pretty tight, sport.



Must have me confused with someone else Pal.


----------



## Gilligan

itsrequired said:


> I'm sure he would get the updates from the bunch of LE folks he knows but they are too busy trying to figure out if I'm a cop.



It is funny that guys with almost 30 years can't peg you.....weird, huh?


----------



## Salvador

Gilligan said:


> That makes it all untrue, right?



You would be crying for a link Baby Boy!


Oh the IRONY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gilligan

Salvador said:


> Must have me confused with someone else Pal.



Hardly. Yr child-molesting buddy is leaning over your shoulder at this very moment....   Is he still wearing a do-rag?


----------



## Salvador

Gilligan said:


> It is funny that guys with almost 30 years can't peg you.....weird, huh?



stalker!!!!!!


----------



## Gilligan

Salvador said:


> stalker!!!!!!
> :



Wow. I'm zinged.


----------



## Salvador

Funny FannyPack! Better get crackin on dem sources! Go cry like a wolf little man.


----------



## itsrequired

Gilligan said:


> It is funny that guys with almost 30 years can't peg you.....weird, huh?



Weird is right.  You can't even say where this bunch of Le people work.


----------



## Salvador

itsrequired said:


> Weird is right.  You can't even say where this bunch of Le people work.



Gillygan is big man on campus! He knows people! He even has boats and m otorcycles and things! Word from  is the boy has a small penis. Needs other thing(s) to make up for dem inadequecies! Still waitin on that linky Gillygan!


----------



## DipStick

Well, this thread sure turned in to a dumpster fire.


----------



## BigBlue

nhboy said:


> lol! Look out! Gilligan is awavin' his intertube willy again.









Humor is reason gone mad.

Groucho Marx


----------



## BigBlue

BigBlue said:


> So Gillian started this post on the 2/5/2014 it is 2/10/2014 8:05am
> 
> how are those updates coming ?


----------



## Gilligan

BigBlue said:


>



Hiya kid!

Interesting concept, this idea of updates. They arrive when there is actually...wait for it...wait for it...something new learned that is worth posting.  

Mouth breathing moron.


----------



## b23hqb

DipStick said:


> Well, this thread sure turned in to a dumpster fire.



yeah, about 200 posts ago.


----------



## Gilligan

Salvador said:


> Go cry like a wolf little man.
> :



Just outa idle curiosity...what does a wolf cry like?


----------



## Gilligan

b23hqb said:


> yeah, about 200 posts ago.



  Yeah, amazing how such a simple thread got so many people confused...so many of them still confused.

Me:
"MSP went to some people's house and took their guns. The people whose guns they took don't know why they came and took them and have retained legal counsel to find out (and have their guns returned)."

Unwashed masses: "Why?  ..why did they take them?  We must know why, right now!!  _You don't know why_???...then you must be lying!!"


----------



## itsrequired

BigBlue said:


>



I'm still waiting for him to tell me where these "bunch" of LE types work.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Gilligan said:


> Yeah, amazing how such a simple thread got so many people confused...so many of them still confused.
> 
> Me:
> "MSP went to some people's house and took their guns. The people whose guns they took don't know why they came and took them and have retained legal counsel to find out (and have their guns returned)."
> 
> Unwashed masses: "Why?  ..why did they take them?  We must know why, right now!!  _You don't know why_???...then you must be lying!!"



It may not have turned out that way if the thread title didn't imply that gun confiscations were underway.

No one here is confused about what happened, simply asking for proof.


----------



## Gilligan

Chris0nllyn said:


> It may not have turned out that way if the thread title didn't imply that gun confiscations were underway.



Imply heck!  The title is pretty straightforward: Gun confiscations are underway.

Obviously. 

By the way, I think the thread has "turned out" just fine so far.  Immensely amusing...a sociologist's dream...

Meanwhile...when they find out why MSP confiscated their firearms...we will too!


----------



## Gilligan

itsrequired said:


> I'm still waiting for him to tell me where these "bunch" of LE types work.



In law enforcement.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Gilligan said:


> Imply heck!  The title is pretty straightforward: Gun confiscations are underway.
> 
> Obviously.
> 
> By the way, I think the thread has "turned out" just fine so far.  Immensely amusing...a sociologist's dream...
> 
> Meanwhile...when they find out why MSP confiscated their firearms...we will too!



But confiscations aren't underway.

Your friend had something that disqualified him from buying a gun.

Hardly some gun confiscation scheme.

Still looking forward to what it ended up being.


----------



## Gilligan

Chris0nllyn said:


> But confiscations aren't underway.
> 
> :



OK. How 'bout dis instead? "MSP came to his home and took his and his wife's firearms. They have no idea why, yet".

That better?


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Gilligan said:


> OK. How 'bout dis instead? "MSP came to his home and took his and his wife's firearms. They have no idea why, yet".
> 
> That better?



Much.


----------



## Gilligan

Chris0nllyn said:


> Much.



"confiscated" and "took" mean the same thing...but whatever makes you happy.


----------



## Midnightrider

Gilligan said:


> OK. How 'bout dis instead? "MSP came to his home and took his and his wife's firearms. They have no idea why, yet".
> 
> 
> 
> That better?




The "they have no idea why" is the part that's hard to believe. 

More than likely it was explained fully to them. But I'm still waiting for anything that indicates this actually happened, anything at all.


----------



## Gilligan

Midnightrider said:


> More than likely it was explained fully to them. But I'm still waiting for anything that indicates this actually happened, anything at all.



Yr so incredibly sharp. It's all a lie. They lied..I lied..we all lied. Its just what we do.

Stay tuned for more lies.


----------



## itsrequired

Gilligan said:


> Yr so incredibly sharp. It's all a lie. They lied..I lied..we all lied. Its just what we do.
> 
> Stay tuned for more lies.



 You would think with the bunches of LE people you have around dissecting if I'm a cop or not they would be able to break away for a second and give you an update.


----------



## Gilligan

itsrequired said:


> You would think with the bunches of LE people you have around dissecting if I'm a cop or not they would be able to break away for a second and give you an update.



How would they contact those folks' attorney? Why would they contact those folks' attorney? What makes you think the attorney would tell them anything in any event?

Or maybe you meant that they should contact the VA directly? No..wait..you probably meant that local LE could contact the firearms permitting office at MSP and just ask them for the details. no?

Just looking for something in that silly statement that made any sense. Nothin'...I got nothin'.  .


----------



## itsrequired

Gilligan said:


> How would they contact those folks' attorney? Why would they contact those folks' attorney? What makes you think the attorney would tell them anything in any event?
> 
> Or maybe you meant that they should contact the VA directly? No..wait..you probably meant that local LE could contact the firearms permitting office at MSP and just ask them for the details. no?
> 
> Just looking for something in that silly statement that made any sense. Nothin'...I got nothin'.  .



Oh...I got you.  So it's a "bunch" of "Local" officers with close to 30 years on the job.  Considering you live in St. Mary's....I will now say you are full of sh*t.    You should know the facts of the people you are talking about prior to spouting off some lies.


----------



## Gilligan

itsrequired said:


> Oh...I got you.  So it's a "bunch" of "Local" officers with close to 30 years on the job.  Considering you live in St. Mary's....I will now say you are full of sh*t.    You should know the facts of the people you are talking about prior to spouting off some lies.



What..nobody has been in LE in St. Mary's or Calvert for 30 years?  Of course I'm getting old too...amazing how many guys whom I once did fabrication and machine shop work for are not retired...or soon will be.


----------



## Gilligan

itsrequired said:


> Oh...I got you.



How would they contact those folks' attorney? Why would they contact those folks' attorney? What makes you think the attorney would tell them anything in any event?

Or maybe you meant that they should contact the VA directly? No..wait..you probably meant that local LE could contact the firearms permitting office at MSP and just ask them for the details. no?


----------



## Midnightrider

Gilligan said:


> Yr so incredibly sharp. It's all a lie. They lied..I lied..we all lied. Its just what we do.
> 
> 
> 
> Stay tuned for more lies.




I haven't seen anything from "they" only from you, and yes you lie. You troll too. This seems like a huge troll.


----------



## itsrequired

Gilligan said:


> What..nobody has been in LE in St. Mary's or Calvert for 30 years?  .



As a matter of fact, no.  Maybe this bunch of LE friends of yours are as reliable as the anonymous letter writer to you and they both are equally credible.


----------



## Salvador




----------



## Gilligan

Midnightrider said:


> I haven't seen anything from "they" only from you, and yes you lie. You troll too. This seems like a huge troll.



  Now that's funny. Coming from you.


----------



## Gilligan

itsrequired said:


> As a matter of fact, no.  Maybe this bunch of LE friends of yours are as reliable as the anonymous letter writer to you and they both are equally credible.



   You'll never know, will ya.


----------



## itsrequired

Gilligan said:


> You'll never know, will ya.



As a matter of fact I do know.  You can spout that bullsh*t but you and I know that it is exactly that.  Bullsh*t.  You say I'll never know...lol.  I already do.  Now you and I both know your a lying ass.


----------



## Gilligan

itsrequired said:


> As a matter of fact I do know.  You can spout that bullsh*t but you and I know that it is exactly that.  Bullsh*t.  You say I'll never know...lol.  I already do.  Now you and I both know your a lying ass.



:  Whatever keeps you awake.


Still be interesting to find out why MSP confiscated that families firearms though...doncha think?


----------



## itsrequired

Gilligan said:


> :  Whatever keeps you awake.
> 
> 
> Still be interesting to find out why MSP confiscated that families firearms though...doncha think?



I think it will be more interesting to find out If MSP confiscated that families firearms.  No updates yet?


----------



## nutz

Gilligan said:


> why MSP confiscated that families firearms though...



Confiscation in this context seems very out of place. Simply put, confiscation is a legal taking of goods and assets. From what you've reported, this family appears to have voluntarily surrendered their firearms.


----------



## Gilligan

nutz said:


> From what you've reported, this family appears to have voluntarily surrendered their firearms.



Do they have a choice?  Did they have a choice?  What happens when the MSP shows up to confiscate your firearms and you refuse to let them go?


----------



## Gilligan

itsrequired said:


> I think it will be more interesting to find out If MSP confiscated that families firearms.  No updates yet?



Nope. Nothing new yet.


----------



## dontknowwhy

itsrequired said:


> As a matter of fact, no.  Maybe this bunch of LE friends of yours are as reliable as the anonymous letter writer to you and they both are equally credible.



Before I call you a liar, I'll ask the ones I know (including a former sheriff) who retired from the SMC sheriff's office how many years they put in.
Then I'll ask the ones with 20+ yrs in (including a current sheriff) how much longer they expect to work before retiring...

And Gilligan, without links, local newspaper stories, or non stop coverage on CNN, you are clearly lying about this... 

But then again, there's no stories for proof when this happened to my buddy in Calvert 2 mos. ago either. They were looking for his daughter's boyfriend whom he put out a few mos. prior for being an all around loser. The cops came looking for this boy, were told he was put out a few months earlier, then they switched to inquiring about my friend's firearms; all of which was on a list that the MSP showed up with...

And you won't find any news stories about it because WHY would the police report that they are doing this?


----------



## nutz

Gilligan said:


> Do they have a choice?  Did they have a choice?  What happens when the MSP shows up to confiscate your firearms and you refuse to let them go?



Again 





nutz said:


> From what you've reported,


 I would have to say yes. According to your side, there was not a search warrant involved. Without a search warrant, how was a legal confiscation committed? How did the police/sheriff/deputy gain access to the house? What was the excuse used to search for weapons? Why didn't the homeowner tell them to pack sand, contact an attorney and await a search warrant?

From what has been written on this site, I can only conclude these people allowed the police/sheriff/deputy into their home/business and then voluntarily disclosed the location of their weapons for seizure.  I keep my guns in separate locations, don't you? The registered in one safe, the extras away from those.......


----------



## Gilligan

nutz said:


> Again  I would have to say yes. According to your side, there was not a search warrant involved. Without a search warrant, how was a legal confiscation committed? How did the police/sheriff/deputy gain access to the house? What was the excuse used to search for weapons? Why didn't the homeowner tell them to pack sand, contact an attorney and await a search warrant?
> 
> From what has been written on this site, I can only conclude these people allowed the police/sheriff/deputy into their home/business and then voluntarily disclosed the location of their weapons for seizure.  I keep my guns in separate locations, don't you? The registered in one safe, the extras away from those.......



They were advised that, should they demand a search warrant, the MSP troopers would get one within a very short timeframe and that at least some of them would remain there waiting until a warrant was obtained.  

On the rest..I guess you didn't read it. The four troopers were dispatched to that home to remove the owner's firearms after a "disapproved" came through on a recent purchase, reportedly made around September of last year. (Says something about how far behind the background check process still is too...but I digress).

 The whole issue here is *not* the confiscation..the MSP can and will do that of course, if anyone's background check results in a disapproval and they've taken possession of their firearm. As so very many have. The four MSP troopers were simply executing routine orders.  The issue here is that the family has no idea what actually triggered the disapproval. And they are spending some serious coin in legal fees trying to find out...and get their firearms returned.


----------



## Salvador




----------



## PrchJrkr

Salvador said:


>



You add about as much to the forums as corn adds to a turd.


----------



## itsrequired

Gilligan said:


> They were advised that, should they demand a search warrant, the MSP troopers would get one within a very short timeframe and that at least some of them would remain there waiting until a warrant was obtained.
> 
> On the rest..I guess you didn't read it. The four troopers were dispatched to that home to remove the owner's firearms after a "disapproved" came through on a recent purchase, reportedly made around September of last year.
> 
> The four MSP troopers were simply executing routine orders.  The issue here is that the family has no idea what actually triggered the disapproval. And they are spending some serious coin in legal fees trying to find out...and get their firearms returned.



Boy for someone who is concerned about his alleged friends privacy, you sure do share a lot.


----------



## Gilligan

itsrequired said:


> Boy for someone who is concerned about his alleged friends privacy, you sure do share a lot.



Just like  the opening post, you mean? And all subsequent ones you mean?

What _do_ you mean? 


Nothing new to add, btw.  Be patient.


----------



## nutz

Gilligan said:


> The issue here is that the family has no idea what actually triggered the disapproval. And they are spending some serious coin in legal fees trying to find out...and get their firearms returned.


Ahh, ok thanks for clearing it up for me.


----------



## BigBlue

BigBlue said:


> So Gillian started this post on the 2/5/2014 it is 2/08/2014 6:56 pm
> 
> how are those updates coming ?




2/14/2014 , just updating to see if there are any updates !


----------



## BigBlue

itsrequired said:


> Boy for someone who is concerned about his alleged friends privacy, you sure do share a lot.






Kind of like a snowball rolling down a hill ,just gets bigger and bigger .


----------



## itsrequired




----------



## Salvador




----------



## BigBlue

So this thread was started 3wks ago as of Wednesday and not one word or mention from anywhere but Gilligan ,just sayin .



How are those updates coming ???


----------



## GURPS

Gee Gil. - Rent Free


----------



## BigBlue

Ooooooooohhhhhhhh Gilligan . Hello ????????


----------



## Hijinx

There sure are a lot of scab pickers on this thread. Why not let it heal.


----------



## itsrequired

Hijinx said:


> There sure are a lot of scab pickers on this thread. Why not let it heal.



Maybe becuase he came on here and expected we take his word and when we asked normal questions he isulted and insunated there was something wrong with us for asking questions.


----------



## nutz

itsrequired said:


> Maybe becuase he came on here and expected we take his word and when we asked normal questions he isulted and insunated there was something wrong with us for asking questions.



:shrug: He answered my questions directly.


----------



## itsrequired

nutz said:


> :shrug: He answered my questions directly.



That's because you didn't ask any questions about how to verify this incident took place.  You didn't question the validity of what happened.  


He titles the thread....*Gun confiscation underway*  Then states



> *The whole issue here is not the confiscation..the MSP can and will do that of course, if anyone's background check results in a disapproval and they've taken possession of their firearm. As so very many have. The four MSP troopers were simply executing routine orders.* The issue here is that the family has no idea what actually triggered the disapproval. And they are spending some serious coin in legal fees trying to find out...and get their firearms returned.



All of this is alleged to have been done for no reason.  Of course, we have nothing but an anonymous email supposedly sent to an anonymous person.  No press reports, no complaint to any law enforcement agency or other governmental body, just a couple of anonymous emails then trying to raise cain by an admittedly hyped up headline.


----------



## BigBlue

Hijinx said:


> There sure are a lot of scab pickers on this thread. Why not let it heal.



Because he wouldn't and hasn't ,because he of all people likes to troll around and berate posters and because he does it all the time ,so ahhhh no .


how them there updates coming ....Gil?


----------



## PrchJrkr

BigBlue said:


> Because he wouldn't and hasn't ,because he of all people likes to troll around and berate posters and because he does it all the time ,so ahhhh no .
> 
> 
> how them there updates coming ....Gil?



No child left behind is rearing it's ugly head...


----------



## nutz

itsrequired said:


> That's because you didn't ask any questions about how to verify this incident took place.  You didn't question the validity of what happened.



Ummm, yea ok. 





nutz said:


> Hmmm, is this one of those stories where............. after they allowed the police in and voluntarily surrendered their weapons...........was a search warrant actually served?


----------



## Gilligan

BigBlue said:


> how them there updates coming ....Gil?



Beats me, moron. I've been out of the country for a while, for one thing. Secondly, it's not my family that was affected and their attorney is working for them, not reporting to me.

But I realize that's all a bit complicated for you...so here's a nice little pat on the head for you instead. Now go play with your blocks and be patient.


----------



## itsrequired

Gilligan said:


> Beats me, moron. I've been out of the country for a while, for one thing. Secondly, it's not my family that was affected and their attorney is working for them, not reporting to me.
> 
> But I realize that's all a bit complicated for you...so here's a nice little pat on the head for you instead. Now go play with your blocks and be patient.



Why did you post it in the first place and are now getting upset because people are looking for information?  You seem to be a reasonable person.  Do you not see where people might find an issue with this?  You say that gun confiscation is underway, and so far the only person we have heard who have had their guns confiscated are friends of yours and we have only heard that from you.  Seems suspect to me.


----------



## Gilligan

itsrequired said:


> Why did you post it in the first place :



Because this is a .....forum?

Who's upset?


----------



## Gilligan

itsrequired said:


> .  Seems suspect to me.



  Then don't pay any attention to the story, Dick Tracey. You must have confused me with someone who would care what you think. I'm simply relaying an event and you can do with it whatever you wish.  See how easy that is?


----------



## itsrequired

Gilligan said:


> Then don't pay any attention to the story, Dick Tracey. You must have confused me with someone who would care what you think. I'm simply relaying an event and you can do with it whatever you wish.  See how easy that is?



Then why toss insults at people who question the validity of the information?  If it doesn't upset you, then you are quick to insult.  You should probably do a little better investigating of your friends and you will find out that they are mentally unstable and that is why they had their guns taken away.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

Outside of how I feel about the story, most of you should know the legal process takes time.

Asking questions about updates this early won't get you anything. No matter the story.


----------



## Gilligan

As of yesterday, their lawyer has received nothing..zero..zip..nada..yet, from any state agency,  in response to his request for the reason behind the MSP firearms confiscation action and any supporting documentation.


----------



## Gilligan

itsrequired said:


> You should probably do a little better investigating of your friends and you will find out that they are mentally unstable and that is why they had their guns taken away.



If you were actually a LEO and worth spit at your job, you would have been trained long ago to avoid grossly unsupportable assertions like that one.  Carry on, Barney.


----------



## itsrequired

Gilligan said:


> If you were actually a LEO and worth spit at your job, you would have been trained long ago to avoid grossly unsupportable assertions like that one.  Carry on, Barney.



I thought the "bunches" of le friends you have with 30+ years of experience would have told you my name wasn't barney....  

Of coures...you and I know that's a farce too.


----------



## BigBlue

Chris0nllyn said:


> Outside of how I feel about the story, most of you should know the legal process takes time.
> 
> Asking questions about updates this early won't get you anything. No matter the story.




But he is an insider he knows it all or maybe he should have just STFU .


----------



## BigBlue

itsrequired said:


> Then why toss insults at people who question the validity of the information?  If it doesn't upset you, then you are quick to insult.  You should probably do a little better investigating of your friends and you will find out that they are mentally unstable and that is why they had their guns taken away.


It's all he knows how to do , that and add smilies to one word answers to threads .


----------



## Retrodeb54

I totally see this thread as op simply phrasing the thread title badly. *shrug* Since I don't have a gun cache that I don't want found, I don't give a flying duck about details on that one instance, or if it is underway. Just MHO.

Why  ?


----------



## Gilligan

I like the thread title. Accurate..succinct...what's not to like?

And still no response from MD to the request for the justification that caused the confiscation. In case anyone was wondering.


----------



## LibertyBeacon

Gilligan said:


> I like the thread title. Accurate..succinct...what's not to like?
> 
> And still no response from MD to the request for the justification that caused the confiscation. In case anyone was wondering.



Actually, what I was wondering is when you're going to post the screenshot from FaceHook where you allege you gleaned this tidbit.


----------



## BigBlue

LibertyBeacon said:


> Actually, what I was wondering is when you're going to post the screenshot from FaceHook where you allege you gleaned this tidbit.



Because as stated before he made this up and can't provide any facts ,still waiting for updates .He is a sad old soul .


----------



## LibertyBeacon

Come on Scoop McGillicuddy. All you have to do is take the screenshot and blur out the name of the poster and their picture if it is identifying. It'd be better if you left the name in, just to lessen the chance that we figure out you are truly full of sh!t. But I'll leave the details up to you.

But you won't do it, will you?

That's because you are a lying sack of fermented monkey sh!t.


----------



## GURPS

LibertyBeacon said:


> Come on Scoop McGillicuddy. That's because you are a lying sack of fermented monkey sh!t.




Really and you care so strongly why :shrug:


----------



## BigBlue

LibertyBeacon said:


> Come on Scoop McGillicuddy. All you have to do is take the screenshot and blur out the name of the poster and their picture if it is identifying. It'd be better if you left the name in, just to lessen the chance that we figure out you are truly full of sh!t. But I'll leave the details up to you.
> 
> But you won't do it, will you?
> 
> That's because you are a lying sack of fermented monkey sh!t.






You are being way to nice to him . 


 So Gillian ......how are the updates going?


----------



## Gilligan

BigBlue said:


> .
> 
> 
> So Gillian ......how are the updates going?



I would imagine they are going about as fast as the attorney receives any information back from the state passes it on. I realize that such simple concepts are beyond your meager capacity to comprehend, but rest assured...you will hear of any updates as quickly as any actually occur. Your and your brain-dead buddy LB will either have to wait like the folks who had their firearms confiscated....or go back to trolling other treads where your obvious lack of communication skills will be more  "fresh"...


----------



## Gilligan

LibertyBeacon said:


> That's because you are a lying sack of fermented monkey sh!t.



Gee...my feewings are so hurt. 

No..wait..not really. Lemmings like you always have a cliff to visit.


----------



## itsrequired

Gilligan said:


> I would imagine they are going about as fast as the attorney receives any information back from the state passes it on. I realize that such simple concepts are beyond your meager capacity to comprehend, but rest assured...you will hear of any updates as quickly as any actually occur. Your and your brain-dead buddy LB will either have to wait like the folks who had their firearms confiscated....or go back to trolling other treads where your obvious lack of communication skills will be more  "fresh"...



I'm just curious.  You posted the headline.  So have the confiscations now ended, or are they ongoing?


----------



## LibertyBeacon

Gilligan said:


> Gee...my feewings are so hurt.
> 
> No..wait..not really. Lemmings like you always have a cliff to visit.



Does that mean no screenshot is forthcoming, Scoop?


----------



## Hank

itsrequired said:


> So have the confiscations now ended, or are they ongoing?



underway


----------



## BigBlue

Hank said:


> underway



And your proof is ????


----------



## Hijinx

Let's add a little humor here.

http://www.callthecops.net/connecticut-halts-plans-round-firearms-finding-cops-state-list

I do not in any way endorse the site or swear to it's validity, but to me it's funny as hell.


----------



## Lurk

Good site.  Thanks for the link.


----------



## PrchJrkr

itsrequired said:


> I'm just curious.  You posted the headline.  So have the confiscations now ended, or are they ongoing?





LibertyBeacon said:


> Does that mean no screenshot is forthcoming, Scoop?





Hank said:


> underway





BigBlue said:


> And your proof is ????



Gilligan, my hat's off to you. You have created the first trifecta of #######s on the forum, with a big turd to boot! Bravo, my good man, bravo!


----------



## BigBlue

PrchJrkr said:


> Gilligan, my hat's off to you. You have created the first trifecta of #######s on the forum, with a big turd to boot! Bravo, my good man, bravo!




I saw your post and thought of this....


https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/...Uho8Odxp1oSXX1OfBkstyaw7xJRjRTwiAnwA7wfhTdOuu


----------



## BigBlue

Lurk said:


> Good site.  Thanks for the link.



https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/...0EYljGfVo7hh6fUeCDH7xojohsHcvu2YmOhtD-5mFg071


----------



## Dutch6

BigBlue said:


> I saw your post and thought of this....
> 
> 
> https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/...Uho8Odxp1oSXX1OfBkstyaw7xJRjRTwiAnwA7wfhTdOuu





BigBlue said:


> https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/...0EYljGfVo7hh6fUeCDH7xojohsHcvu2YmOhtD-5mFg071


Typical idiot material you are. If I found you on fire I wouldn't waste the piss to put you out.


----------



## Gilligan

PrchJrkr said:


> Gilligan, my hat's off to you. You have created the first trifecta of #######s on the forum, with a big turd to boot! Bravo, my good man, bravo!



Inorite?  I've been laughing my arse off. This tread has provided far more amusement than pulling the wings off of flies, but the concept is very similar.

And yet the clock is still running; a family had their firearms confiscated and STILL have no explanation as to why.

Stay tuned.


----------



## itsrequired

Gilligan said:


> Inorite?  I've been laughing my arse off. This tread has provided far more amusement than pulling the wings off of flies, but the concept is very similar.
> 
> And yet the clock is still running; a family had their firearms confiscated and STILL have no explanation as to why.
> 
> Stay tuned.



Or proof that it ever happend.


----------



## Salvador

Gilligan said:


> If you were actually a LEO and worth spit at your job, you would have been trained long ago to avoid grossly unsupportable assertions like that one.  Carry on, Barney.



Tool


----------



## LibertyBeacon

Gilligan said:


> Inorite?  I've been laughing my arse off. This tread has provided far more amusement than pulling the wings off of flies, but the concept is very similar.
> 
> And yet the clock is still running; a family had their firearms confiscated and STILL have no explanation as to why.
> 
> Stay tuned.



And you've still not provided that screen shot.

Alt-prtscrn


----------



## Gilligan

Inorite? I've been laughing my arse off. This tread has provided far more amusement than pulling the wings off of flies, but the concept is very similar.

And yet the clock is still running; a family had their firearms confiscated and STILL have no explanation as to why.

Stay tuned.


----------



## Gilligan

Salvador said:


> Tool



  Love ya Jimmy....warts and all.


----------



## LibertyBeacon

Gilligan said:


> Inorite? I've been laughing my arse off. This tread has provided far more amusement than pulling the wings off of flies, but the concept is very similar.
> 
> And yet the clock is still running; a family had their firearms confiscated and STILL have no explanation as to why.
> 
> Stay tuned.



And you've still not provided that screen shot.

Alt-prtscrn


----------



## Hijinx

http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/201...s-in-home-include-info-in-obamacare-database/


America's new Surgeon General doing Obama's dirty work for him.
What business is it of a Surgeon General if I have guns at home.



Do you tell the Doctor it's none of their business?  Just like in Nazi Germany they want to get your kids to rat you out.
This is Obama America.


----------



## BigBlue

Hijinx said:


> http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/201...s-in-home-include-info-in-obamacare-database/
> 
> 
> America's new Surgeon General doing Obama's dirty work for him.
> What business is it of a Surgeon General if I have guns at home.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you tell the Doctor it's none of their business?  Just like in Nazi Germany they want to get your kids to rat you out.
> This is Obama America.



So if the family doctor thinks that jr might be having issues and could develop a problem (mentally) then you are saying it is none of his business to find out if the kid or who ever could do something stupid like maybe shoot other kids ?


----------



## LibertyBeacon

Hijinx said:


> http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/201...s-in-home-include-info-in-obamacare-database/
> 
> 
> America's new Surgeon General doing Obama's dirty work for him.
> What business is it of a Surgeon General if I have guns at home.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you tell the Doctor it's none of their business?  Just like in Nazi Germany they want to get your kids to rat you out.
> This is Obama America.



This isn't new. My doctor has been asking me this for at least 15 years. My answer has always been the same: None of your effing business.


----------



## LibertyBeacon

BigBlue said:


> So if the family doctor thinks that jr might be having issues and could develop a problem (mentally) then you are saying it is none of his business to find out if the kid or who ever could do something stupid like maybe shoot other kids ?



It certainly is his business. He's allowed to ask. We are allowed to decline to answer.


----------



## Vince

Hijinx said:


> http://www.thegatewaypundit.com/201...s-in-home-include-info-in-obamacare-database/
> America's new Surgeon General doing Obama's dirty work for him.
> What business is it of a Surgeon General if I have guns at home.
> 
> Do you tell the Doctor it's none of their business?  Just like in Nazi Germany they want to get your kids to rat you out.
> This is Obama America.


It's as much the Surgeon Generals business as it is my doctors business.  NONE.


----------



## Hijinx

BigBlue said:


> So if the family doctor thinks that jr might be having issues and could develop a problem (mentally) then you are saying it is none of his business to find out if the kid or who ever could do something stupid like maybe shoot other kids ?



Funny you should pick that scenario out of all the others that might be presented.

I suppose that is just the way liberals think.

Certainly if a Doctor suspected mental illness that could lead to such a happening it might behoove him to warn the parents to have the guns removed or placed in a safe place, But does that same Doctor have the right to question a child being treated for a cold about his parents firearms?

Wait : I already know your answer. Forget it.


----------



## BigBlue

Hijinx said:


> Funny you should pick that scenario out of all the others that might be presented.
> 
> I suppose that is just the way liberals think.
> 
> Certainly if a Doctor suspected mental illness that could lead to such a happening it might behoove him to warn the parents to have the guns removed or placed in a safe place, But does that same Doctor have the right to question a child being treated for a cold about his parents firearms?
> 
> Wait : I already know your answer. Forget it.




Realized it was a stupid question ?LOL.... A child being treated for a cold ...as any adult would know would not be alone with the doctor a parent or guardian would be there also ,so the child would not be question it would be the parent ,oh wait ....you already know that .


----------



## Lurk

BigBlue said:


> Realized it was a stupid question ?LOL.... A child being treated for a cold ...as any adult would know would not be alone with the doctor a parent or guardian would be there also ,so the child would not be question it would be the parent ,oh wait ....you already know that .



Actually, the American Academy of Pediatrics is counseling their members to find a way to remove the parents from the child under some pretense to allow them to gather this information  (though this guidance is not part of the official position of the AAP).

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/06/21/national-ask-day-guns-and-kids_n_3480016.html

http://www.kaiserhealthnews.org/fea...112712-michelle-andrews-on-gun-ownership.aspx

http://pediatrics.aappublications.org/content/130/5/e1416.full


----------



## MMM_donuts

I don't remember ever being asked about firearm ownership previously but last year at my physical the question came up.  They asked if I kept firearms in my home and if I knew how to properly and safely store them.  They also asked how many fire alarms I have in my home and whether I routinely use my seatbelt when I'm in a motor vehicle.


----------



## mamatutu

MMM_donuts said:


> I don't remember ever being asked about firearm ownership previously but last year at my physical the question came up.  They asked if I kept firearms in my home and if I knew how to properly and safely store them.  They also asked how many fire alarms I have in my home and whether I routinely use my seatbelt when I'm in a motor vehicle.



I went for my check up on Friday.  I specifically asked my doc (because of what I have read here and elsewhere) if I were to be prescribed depression meds (hypothetical) would that be info the gov could find out.  He said no.  Med records were still confidential.  I don't know if I really believe that, but that is what he said.  He said in order for gun confiscation to happen would mean there was a prior record for them to do so.  Who knows anymore?  I and my hub own guns but with no prior bad med history.  I want to know why we have to be afraid of owning firearms.  That is how screwed up our government really is. JMO.


----------



## Hank

MMM_donuts said:


> I don't remember ever being asked about firearm ownership previously but last year at my physical the question came up.  They asked if I kept firearms in my home and if I knew how to properly and safely store them.  They also asked how many fire alarms I have in my home and whether I routinely use my seatbelt when I'm in a motor vehicle.



Did you answer him? And if so, why?


----------



## Hijinx

BigBlue said:


> Realized it was a stupid question ?LOL.... A child being treated for a cold ...as any adult would know would not be alone with the doctor a parent or guardian would be there also ,so the child would not be question it would be the parent ,oh wait ....you already know that .



"Doctors for America has also promoted the invasion of privacy by doctors by allowing them to ask patients if they have guns at home, including asking children if their parents own guns, and pushing back against Florida Gov. Rick Snyder’s decision to sign into law a bill prohibiting doctors there from asking the question."

This is what was posted at the site. Now if you think what posted was stupid that is fine,  I would suppose if as you suggest , the parents are in the room at the time they should stand ready to clap their hand over their childs mouth to keep them from answering. But wait you read the post so you already know that.

Are you related to Tommy Jo??


----------



## Vince

Dutch6 said:


> Typical idiot material you are. If I found you on fire I wouldn't waste the piss to put you out.


Where's the dayum "like" button when ya need it.


----------



## justiceforall

Lurk said:


> Actually, the American Academy of Pediatrics is counseling their members to find a way to remove the parents from the child under some pretense to allow them to gather this information  (though this guidance is not part of the official position of the AAP).
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/06/21/national-ask-day-guns-and-kids_n_3480016.html
> 
> http://www.kaiserhealthnews.org/fea...112712-michelle-andrews-on-gun-ownership.aspx
> 
> http://pediatrics.aappublications.org/content/130/5/e1416.full



You posted three links.  I read the links and can't find where the AAP is counseling members to find a way to remove the parents fromt he child under some pretense.  Could you direct me to a place where I can find this information?


----------



## MMM_donuts

Hank said:


> Did you answer him? And if so, why?



I did not. I was asked on three separate occasions: once on paper, once by a nurse, and once by the doctor. 

I was also asked to provide information about my spouse and his personal medical history. I declined to provide any information about him except in regards to communicable illnesses. 

I would have been much more open to discussing all of the aforementioned had we ever met before, if we had discussed my own medical history or lifestyle habits previously, and if he had even looked in my general direction but none of those things happened. Both he and the nurse had their noses glued to a computer screen the entire time.


----------



## MMM_donuts

Another reason that I chose not to answer those questions is this: While looking into marital counseling recently, we were informed by our insurance provider that anything we discussed in counseling was open record if we chose use our insurance to pay for it but it remains private under patient-doctor confidentiality laws if we chose to pay for it out of pocket.  We don't feel like we have anything to hide but we both do feel as though worrying about what outsiders my make of our private conversation undermines the abillity to speak freely and openly during a counseling session.  

Working in healthcare, I know that names and other private information are put into registries when dealing with communicable illnesses.

Basically, I don't know what information is public, what's private, and what can be used against me.  For my current line of work, something like anxiety would ruin my career so I don't offer up anything unless it's necessary.


----------



## nutz

MMM_donuts said:


> Another reason that I chose not to answer those questions is this: While looking into marital counseling recently, we were informed by our insurance provider that anything we discussed in counseling was open record if we chose use our insurance to pay for it but it remains private under patient-doctor confidentiality laws if we chose to pay for it out of pocket.  We don't feel like we have anything to hide but we both do feel as though worrying about what outsiders my make of our private conversation undermines the abillity to speak freely and openly during a counseling session.
> 
> Working in healthcare, I know that names and other private information are put into registries when dealing with communicable illnesses.
> 
> Basically, I don't know what information is public, what's private, and what can be used against me.  For my current line of work, something like anxiety would ruin my career so I don't offer up anything unless it's necessary.



Let's see, we are on a web forum talking about communicable disease and marriage counseling.........yea, I would worry about my privacy


----------



## MMM_donuts

nutz said:


> Let's see, we are on a web forum talking about communicable disease and marriage counseling.........yea, I would worry about my privacy



Did you gain some personally identifiable information from my posts beyond that I, some random person in the internet, have gone to the doctor for a yearly physical, have had some health care experience, and have considered marital counseling? If so, what?


----------



## So_what

Thanks to the Maryland Firearms Safety Act of 2013 you can now lose your guns for a previous PBJ for a disqualifying crime. Example: Going through a divorce and wife calls police claiming "domestic violence" judge gives you PBJ after hearing it's BS call from the wife. MSP can now go back and consider a PBJ as a conviction and come looking for your guns. Same thing with a Temporary Restraining Order. You all voted for the idiots in Annapolis who did this to you :shrug: You now have a chance to get rid of one of the biggest idiots in Annapolis, Steney's boy John Bohanon. Vote against him come November.


----------



## Hijinx

So_what said:


> Thanks to the Maryland Firearms Safety Act of 2013 you can now lose your guns for a previous PBJ for a disqualifying crime. Example: Going through a divorce and wife calls police claiming "domestic violence" judge gives you PBJ after hearing it's BS call from the wife. MSP can now go back and consider a PBJ as a conviction and come looking for your guns. Same thing with a Temporary Restraining Order. You all voted for the idiots in Annapolis who did this to you :shrug: You now have a chance to get rid of one of the biggest idiots in Annapolis, Steney's boy John Bohanon. Vote against him come November.



I WILL be voting against Bohannon. You can make bet on that.


----------



## stgislander

Hijinx said:


> I WILL be voting against Bohannon. You can make bet on that.



   This could be the subject of its own thread.


----------



## Gilligan

Hijinx said:


> I WILL be voting against Bohannon. You can make bet on that.



Ditto.


----------



## itsbob

Hijinx said:


> Funny you should pick that scenario out of all the others that might be presented.
> 
> I suppose that is just the way liberals think.
> 
> Certainly if a Doctor suspected mental illness that could lead to such a happening it might behoove him to warn the parents to have the guns removed or placed in a safe place, But does that same Doctor have the right to question a child being treated for a cold about his parents firearms?
> 
> Wait : I already know your answer. Forget it.



BUT if that was REALLY their concern it wouldn't be about removing the guns.. the lack of guns doesn't make somebody that's unstable MORE stable.. they would be talking about removing the unstable person.  If you have an unstable child and you own a farm, will they confiscate all of your fertilizer?? All of your diesel??  

In the end they have NO concern for anyone's safety, their only conern is taking your guns.


----------



## Lurk

justiceforall said:


> You posted three links.  I read the links and can't find where the AAP is counseling members to find a way to remove the parents fromt he child under some pretense.  Could you direct me to a place where I can find this information?



The counseling to pediatricians was part of a clinical report on firearm deaths about four years ago.  Not being a pediatrician I don't have that article or access to the archives.  Sorry.


----------



## justiceforall

So_what said:


> Thanks to the Maryland Firearms Safety Act of 2013 you can now lose your guns for a previous PBJ for a disqualifying crime. Example: Going through a divorce and wife calls police claiming "domestic violence" judge gives you PBJ after hearing it's BS call from the wife. MSP can now go back and consider a PBJ as a conviction and come looking for your guns. Same thing with a Temporary Restraining Order. You all voted for the idiots in Annapolis who did this to you :shrug: You now have a chance to get rid of one of the biggest idiots in Annapolis, Steney's boy John Bohanon. Vote against him come November.



You do realize you can't get a probation before judgment until you have had a hearing and either were found guilty or pled guilty right?  So the pbj is a benefit of ridding the conviction if you do nothing else.  So if the judge finds the guy guilty of domestic violence, but gives a pbj, does this truly make the guy less guilty of doing the act of domestic violence in the first place?


----------



## justiceforall

Lurk said:


> The counseling to pediatricians was part of a clinical report on firearm deaths about four years ago.  Not being a pediatrician I don't have that article or access to the archives.  Sorry.



In that report did it say pediatricians should "find a way to remove the parents from the child under some pretense to allow them to gather this information".  Somehow, I don't think that would be in a publication from any medical association.  That, in my opinion, seems like made up gobbly goup.  You said it so I was wondering where you got it?


----------



## Lurk

justiceforall said:


> In that report did it say pediatricians should "find a way to remove the parents from the child under some pretense to allow them to gather this information".  Somehow, I don't think that would be in a publication from any medical association.  That, in my opinion, seems like made up gobbly goup.  You said it so I was wondering where you got it?



My paraphrasing, sorry.  in fact the article said the best time to ask a child about firearms in the home was at the time the child was getting weighed and height measured in the screening room.  During that time the accompanying parent would be questioned by another clinical staff member in the exam room about symptoms, medications, allergies, exposures, etc.  That sort of pretense to remove the parent from overhearing the firearms questions.  The Pediatricians are really anti-gun in this nation and have been for many years.


----------



## Gilligan

justiceforall said:


> You do realize you can't get a probation before judgment until you have had a hearing and either were found guilty or pled guilty right?



Wrong much?



> Probation before Judgment is essentially being placed on probation BEFORE THE JUDGMENT IS ENTERED.  *That means you have not been found guilty of the crime*.  This may not seem like a big benefit, but it is.  You can truthfully answer you have not been convicted of a crime on job applications, your car insurance does not go through the roof (if it’s a DUI), and (for certain crimes) you can get the matter expunged after successfully completing probation


----------



## Gilligan

So_what said:


> Thanks to the Maryland Firearms Safety Act of 2013 you can now lose your guns for a previous PBJ for a disqualifying crime. Example: Going through a divorce and wife calls police claiming "domestic violence" judge gives you PBJ after hearing it's BS call from the wife. MSP can now go back and consider a PBJ as a conviction and come looking for your guns. Same thing with a Temporary Restraining Order. You all voted for the idiots in Annapolis who did this to you :shrug: You now have a chance to get rid of one of the biggest idiots in Annapolis, Steney's boy John Bohanon. Vote against him come November.



Yup. So back to the original topic.....I wonder a) how long it takes for the MSP to provide documentation as to  why anyones firearms were confiscated, b) how long it will take to get them back if a mistake was made and c) how much expense will be incurred throughout the process.

Friend of mine had a handgun confiscated during a routine stop about 10 years ago. Almost immediately afterward..within maybe a week or two..he received a letter stating that "it was determined he had not violated the law and his firearm would be returned forthwith". Still has the letter...never saw the gun ever again.

Sorry..I don't trust the gun grabbing bastards in MD.


----------



## Hank

Gilligan said:


> Friend of mine had a handgun confiscated during a routine stop about 10 years ago. Almost immediately afterward..within maybe a week or two..he received a letter stating that "it was determined he had not violated the law and his firearm would be returned forthwith". Still has the letter...never saw the gun ever again.
> .




Link?










































































































kidding


----------



## Gilligan

hank said:


> link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kidding



lmao!


----------



## justiceforall

Gilligan said:


> Wrong much?



As I said, you have to be found guilty before a judge can adjudicate your case probation before judgment.  The judge can't put you on probation until you are guilty.  Innocent people don't have to be on probation.  Now, if you are stating that the guilty judgment is held in abeyance, then very well, but anyone can read what I wrote and see that what I was saying was correct.

Don't believe me, here is a legal opinion.



> *If a Defendant is found guilty by a judge or a jury, or if a Defendant pleads guilty,* the next step is sentencing.  The judge determines (1) whether to impose a sentence, and (2) if a sentence is imposed, whether to execute upon all of that sentence, some of that sentence, or none of that sentence.  If a judge elects not to impose a sentence, or elects to impose a sentence and then suspend some or all of that sentence, the judge usually places the Defendant on probation, either in lieu of incarceration or after completion of a period of incarceration.  A Circuit Court judge may impose up to five years probation, and a District Court judge may impose up to three years probation.  Some statutes mandate that a sentence be imposed, and/or mandate that an imposed sentence not be suspended, and/or mandate that the Maryland Parole Commission not parole or not parole for a period of time.  However, the majority of statutes grant broad discretion to judges regarding imposition and execution of sentences.



http://professorwarnken.com/2010/08/17/what-is-a-probation-before-judgement-pbj/

You don't have to believe me, you can read what the professor wrote.


----------



## justiceforall

Gilligan said:


> Yup. So back to the original topic.....I wonder a) how long it takes for the MSP to provide documentation as to  why anyones firearms were confiscated, b) how long it will take to get them back if a mistake was made and c) how much expense will be incurred throughout the process.
> 
> Friend of mine had a handgun confiscated during a routine stop about 10 years ago. Almost immediately afterward..within maybe a week or two..he received a letter stating that "it was determined he had not violated the law and his firearm would be returned forthwith". Still has the letter...never saw the gun ever again.
> 
> Sorry..I don't trust the gun grabbing bastards in MD.



MSP will give you the information as to why they are taking your firearms before they take them.


----------



## So_what

justiceforall said:


> As I said, you have to be found guilty before a judge can adjudicate your case probation before judgment.  The judge can't put you on probation until you are guilty.  Innocent people don't have to be on probation.  Now, if you are stating that the guilty judgment is held in abeyance, then very well, but anyone can read what I wrote and see that what I was saying was correct.
> 
> Don't believe me, here is a legal opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> http://professorwarnken.com/2010/08/17/what-is-a-probation-before-judgement-pbj/
> 
> You don't have to believe me, you can read what the professor wrote.





> Probation before judgment is a term used in some states for a deferred adjudication, used by some states in sentencing certain first offenders. Laws governing probation before judgment are governed by state laws, which vary by state. The term and conditions of the probationary period is at the discretion of the judge. *In some states, if the term of probation is successfully completed and there are no further violations, a sentence of not guilty will be imposed.* Whether a probation before judgment counts as a conviction or is eligible for expungement varies by jurisdiction.


uslegal.com  :shrug:


----------



## justiceforall

So_what said:


> uslegal.com  :shrug:





> Originally Posted by So_what
> Thanks to the Maryland Firearms Safety Act of 2013 you can now lose your guns for a previous PBJ for a disqualifying crime. Example: Going through a divorce and wife calls police claiming "domestic violence" judge gives you PBJ after hearing it's BS call from the wife.



So based on what a bpj is, this example doesn't seem to fit.  The judge or jury would first have to find the defendant guilty.  The defered adjudication would then be issued by the judge.  The incident would not be based on a "bs call from the wife", but a person being found guilty beyond a reasonable doubt, or pleading guilty.


----------



## Gilligan

This is NOT what I would consider a "good outcome" by any definition. But it is over for these folks at least.  Ironically..their legal fees probably exceeded the value of the firearms.  At least it was "only" $2100 and not the  full $2500 retainer they had to pay.

Who is next? And now you know that you might not ever be told why the troopers arrived to confiscate your firearms in the first place!! Despite over 300 years of family history here, I cannot wait to watch MD disappear permanently in my rear view mirror.

The bold is mine...I had suspected that this would come down to an "administrative mistake". Expect many, many more just like it. You would expect better from the same kinds of folks that brought us the Obamacre web sites??



> Approximately $2100 and 7 weeks later...... Their lawyer called and they met with the Maryland State Police and *all the guns were returned w/o explanation or apology*. They only admitted to an inter-agency mistake that cost them a bunch of money-liberty-worry-standing in the community


----------



## Gilligan

justiceforall said:


> MSP will give you the information as to why they are taking your firearms before they take them.



Apparently not. Unless "adminstrative error" or "inter-agency mistake" qualifies as that information.


----------



## GURPS

Gilligan said:


> But it is over for these folks at least.



so your friend got his weapons back ?


----------



## So_what

So when MSP comes looking for your firearms the proper answer is they're stored at my mother in laws in Pennsylvania :shrug: or I was taking them by boat over to my friends house in Virginia and the boat sank in a tragic boating accident :shrug:


----------



## Gilligan

GURPS said:


> so your friend got his weapons back ?



See post.  http://forums.somd.com/threads/285707-Gun-Confiscations-Underway?p=5352626&viewfull=1#post5352626


----------



## GURPS

Gilligan said:


> See post.  http://forums.somd.com/threads/285707-Gun-Confiscations-Underway?p=5352626&viewfull=1#post5352626





I quoted that post ... I was trying for clarification


----------



## Gilligan

GURPS said:


> I quoted that post ... I was trying for clarification




Clarification of...what?  This?



> .....Their lawyer called and they met with the Maryland State Police and *all the guns were returned w/o explanation or apology*.




Here's a question for ya:  Let's say MSP confiscates your firearms due to an erroneous database return or whatever.  You contact an attorney who quotes you $2500 to deal with the matter. The value of your confiscated firearm(s) is half that amount...$1250.   What do you do?


----------



## GURPS

Gilligan said:


> Clarification of...what?  This?




ok Happy Ending ....


----------



## Hank

Gilligan said:


> Clarification of...what?  This?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a question for ya:  Let's say MSP confiscates your firearms due to an erroneous database return or whatever.  You contact an attorney who quotes you $2500 to deal with the matter. The value of your confiscated firearm(s) is half that amount...$1250.   What do you do?



Cut him a break... He's a little slow, if ya know what I'm sayin'.


----------



## itsrequired

itsrequired said:


> Do you not find it odd that this hasn't been in the press?  I mean, we are a pretty conservative 2nd amdendment supporting group here in Southern Maryland.  Do you not think if this was wrong the Smnews net or Baynet wouldn't be all over this?
> 
> Does it not strike you odd that there is no other information?
> 
> Why would you defend something so vigorously with such little information?



So this is it then?  An anonymous poster stated that a person who will remain anonymous to all of us had their guns confiscated.  They then allegedly paid a chunk of money to a lawyer to get them back.  Everyone who is believing this is doing so because it was written?  There was no information given which could be verified.  Not a troopers name, lawyers name, date it happened, or any other verifiable information to prove it's true or not, but we should now just believe it because an anonymous poster said so.  

_I think you should all pay attention to the ops signature line...._
"The thing about quotes you find on the Internet is that you can never be certain of their validity..." -Abraham Lincoln

It never seemed more appropriate.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

itsrequired said:


> So this is it then?  An anonymous poster stated that a person who will remain anonymous to all of us had their guns confiscated.  They then allegedly paid a chunk of money to a lawyer to get them back.  Everyone who is believing this is doing so because it was written?  There was no information given which could be verified.  Not a troopers name, lawyers name, date it happened, or any other verifiable information to prove it's true or not, but we should now just believe it because an anonymous poster said so.
> 
> _I think you should all pay attention to the ops signature line...._
> "The thing about quotes you find on the Internet is that you can never be certain of their validity..." -Abraham Lincoln
> 
> It never seemed more appropriate.



To be fair, how many times have we heard of folks giving no info "until the investigation is complete"? 

Also, just because local news didn't put it up means nothing. They don't publish everything.


----------



## Hank

itsrequired said:


> _I think you should all pay attention to the ops signature line...._
> "The thing about quotes you find on the Internet is that you can never be certain of their validity..." -Abraham Lincoln
> 
> It never seemed more appropriate.



 Touche.


----------



## Gilligan

itsrequired said:


> So this is it then?  An anonymous poster stated that a person who will remain anonymous to all of us had their guns confiscated.  They then allegedly paid a chunk of money to a lawyer to get them back.  Everyone who is believing this is doing so because it was written?  There was no information given which could be verified.  Not a troopers name, lawyers name, date it happened, or any other verifiable information to prove it's true or not, but we should now just believe it because an anonymous poster said so.



The information in this thread was not posted for you. It was posted for the benefit of the *many* on here who actually know me - some very well and for many years - and to whom I'm not anonymous.

Sucks to be you...huh?

Carry on.


----------



## Gilligan

Chris0nllyn said:


> To be fair, how many times have we heard of folks giving no info "until the investigation is complete"?
> 
> Also, just because local news didn't put it up means nothing. They don't publish everything.



I'm wondering how "local news" would even pick up something like that incident without the people directly involved calling someone to get publicity about it (something they were considering very seriously, especially if they never received a response back from MSP). In fact, I seldom ever see mention of routine LE activities in any media outlet.


----------



## itsrequired

Chris0nllyn said:


> To be fair, how many times have we heard of folks giving no info "until the investigation is complete"?
> 
> Also, just because local news didn't put it up means nothing. They don't publish everything.



This investigation is complete.  They got the guns back.  If the information was given to the local news, than it could be given here.  We are citizens, can we not contact the state police ourselve if we had the information to do so?  This is local news.  We have the same rights as the media.  We have the ability to file freedom of information requests, but no information has been given where we could do that.  

Honestly, would you accept this under any other circumstance?


----------



## Gilligan

itsrequired said:


> If the information was given to the local news, than it could be given here.



Big "if" ya got there, junior. 

Here..something to help ya out.

http://www.downwardspiralintothevortex.com/2012/06/projection-and-borderline-personality.html


----------



## Gilligan

I'd love to know the details behind that reported "inter agency" foul up.


----------



## Chris0nllyn

itsrequired said:


> This investigation is complete.  They got the guns back.  If the information was given to the local news, than it could be given here.  We are citizens, can we not contact the state police ourselve if we had the information to do so?  This is local news.  We have the same rights as the media.  We have the ability to file freedom of information requests, but no information has been given where we could do that.
> 
> Honestly, would you accept this under any other circumstance?



Sure it's complete now, supposedly, but if it just ended, and the family didn't want info given out, what you are asking for may be a bit hard to do. Esspecially if you had asked for it prior to the investigation being complete.

I agree with everything else you said. We don't have the info, but like Gilligan said, it's not his to give out.

Personally, I'd be pissed if one of my friends went on a public forum with my business, whether they gave out my info or not, it's still my business. I would imagine Gilligan can go to the people that had this happen and ask to give enough info to get an idea of what's going on. It's also quite possible that these folks just want it to be done and over with now that everything is squared away.

It's irrelevant what I think about it, but I'd be screaming it from the roof tops. Why? Because (purely speculation on my part here) I think this had to do with the MSP being the POC on all regulated gun purchaes in MD, and the state's unwillingness to let that go to the FFL for a NICS check. MSP had months of delays and backups of regulated purchases. They are using old technology, checking all these different databases by hand, bringing in "contractors" to file the forms, etc. instead of doing what most other states are doing and letting the FFL dealers run NICS checks.

Now more than ever, considering Del. Cardin wants to close up this "loophole" (that I decribed above) that probably caused this mess to begin with.


----------



## Gilligan

Chris0nllyn said:


> Sure it's complete now, supposedly, but if it just ended, and the family didn't want info given out, what you are asking for may be a bit hard to do. Esspecially if you had asked for it prior to the investigation being complete.
> 
> I agree with everything else you said. We don't have the info, but like Gilligan said, it's not his to give out.
> 
> Personally, I'd be pissed if one of my friends went on a public forum with my business, whether they gave out my info or not, it's still my business. I would imagine Gilligan can go to the people that had this happen and ask to give enough info to get an idea of what's going on. It's also quite possible that these folks just want it to be done and over with now that everything is squared away.
> 
> It's irrelevant what I think about it, but I'd be screaming it from the roof tops. Why? Because (purely speculation on my part here) I think this had to do with the MSP being the POC on all regulated gun purchaes in MD, and the state's unwillingness to let that go to the FFL for a NICS check. MSP had months of delays and backups of regulated purchases. They are using old technology, checking all these different databases by hand, bringing in "contractors" to file the forms, etc. instead of doing what most other states are doing and letting the FFL dealers run NICS checks.
> 
> Now more than ever, considering Del. Cardin wants to close up this "loophole" (that I decribed above) that probably caused this mess to begin with.



Well put and an accurate summation of the situation.

As I alluded to earlier, they (husband and wife) *were* getting some pressure from friends and acquaintances to "go to the papers" and, in fact, still are, to some extent.  It looks like, for now, they are going to keep the matter private (meaning of course that those friends and family that they shared with must do the same), but with an open mind to making it public if similar incidents are learned of.


----------



## itsrequired

Gilligan said:


> Well put and an accurate summation of the situation.
> 
> As I alluded to earlier, they (husband and wife) *were* getting some pressure from friends and acquaintances to "go to the papers" and, in fact, still are, to some extent.  It looks like, for now, they are going to keep the matter private (meaning of course that those friends and family that they shared with must do the same), but with an open mind to making it public if similar incidents are learned of.



How easily wrapped up it is for you.  I hope the lemmings believe that you want to keep this matter private for your friends, but published the information on a forum for all to see. Of course, you were only doing this so your friends on the forum could see it, lol the rest of us just happened along.  Makes perfect sense!


----------



## Gilligan

itsrequired said:


> How easily wrapped up it is for you.  I hope the lemmings believe that you want to keep this matter private for your friends, but published the information on a forum for all to see. Of course, you were only doing this so your friends on the forum could see it, lol the rest of us just happened along.  Makes perfect sense!



You really should seek help.

I don't know about you, but I tend to shy away from pathological behavior in front of friends and coworkers that I know will read my forum posts.   Just sayin'....


So again, this thread is not for you. It never was for you. Sorry.

You really should seek help.


----------



## Lurk

Gilligan said:


> You really should seek help.
> 
> I don't know about you, but I tend to shy away from pathological behavior in front of friends and coworkers that I know will read my forum posts.   Just sayin'....
> 
> So again, this thread is not for you. It never was for you. Sorry.
> 
> You really should seek help.




I am sure that your friends are very happy that you have not indiscriminately published their personal information.  I would hate to have people know where I lived and that I had firearms in my home.  Some people, even those who might drive an automobile like below, are crazies and worry me no end.


----------



## Gilligan

Lurk said:


> I am sure that your friends are very happy that you have not indiscriminately published their personal information.  I would hate to have people know where I lived and that I had firearms in my home.  Some people, even those who might drive an automobile like below, are crazies and worry me no end.



I hear ya. Some folks..many, in fact...were smart enough to realize the post was about the incident in general and not specifically the poor folks directly involved. But fortunately for us all, the disturbed individual that keeps posting poop in this tread has never been allowed near one of those publicly-owned vehicles.


----------



## GURPS

Hank said:


> Cut him a break... He's a little slow, if ya know what I'm sayin'.





I am sorry Hank, who is working out of his garage because others cant stand him


----------



## GURPS

Chris0nllyn said:


> Sure it's complete now, supposedly, but if it just ended, and the family didn't want info given out,





cut sissy some slack, he wants to know if the story is real so he can hassle the family some more, with 'broken' tail light stops


----------



## Lurk

Gilligan said:


> . .  the disturbed individual that keeps posting poop in this tread has never been allowed near one of those publicly-owned vehicles.



I get it.  He's a crossing guard, right?  The vehicle is made by Mattel and comes in a match-box size.


----------



## Lurk

*Ahem*

We don't need to answer no stupid questions.  We're the police!


----------



## Hank

GURPS said:


> I am sorry Hank, who is working out of his garage because others cant stand him



You make no sense, pig lover.


----------



## GURPS

and yet you keep responding ... like the drooling id10t you are


----------



## Hank

GURPS said:


> . like the drooling id10t you are



Irony.


----------



## Lurk

*Oh Dear.  Someone throw some water on Barney*

Looks like privately-owned weapons in Maryland are already being targeted for confiscation.  http://freedomoutpost.com/2014/03/gun-confiscation-110000-citizens-maryland-targeted/

And no less an intellectual light than  Rep. Sheila Jackson Lee (D) TXwants to help by asking folks to voluntarily surrender their firearms just like Dick's Sporting Goods did.  Except, Dick's didn't really stop selling firearms, did they?

Sounds like the confiscation of Gilligan's friend's weapons was really a dress rehearsal and not an administrative mix-up as characterized.


----------



## Gilligan

And then there is this disturbing news....



> The brief warned that if “police are now permitted to justify no-knock raids any time there is a firearm in a residence, no American home is safe from a terrifying, middle of the night, home invasion.”




http://www.wnd.com/2014/03/court-choose-between-constitutional-rights/


----------



## itsrequired

Gilligan said:


> And then there is this disturbing news....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.wnd.com/2014/03/court-choose-between-constitutional-rights/



I just want to make sure I understand you on this..... If there is probable cause to believe a guy is dealing drugs in his house and has a bunch of weapons, you would suggest the police knock politely and ask him to give them the drugs?


----------



## Gilligan

For those too lazy to read:




> “*The police knew that Quinn’s son, Brian, the target of the raid, was not at home,* and they knew that Quinn was a law abiding man. Indeed, the state of Texas had certified him as such by licensing him to carry a concealed weapon. Yet the Texas court embraced the prosecution’s theory that the police were in such grave danger from a sleeping man and an inanimate object that they were permitted to dispense with 4th Amendment requirement to knock on the door and announce themselves.”
> Read more at http://www.wnd.com/2014/03/court-choose-between-constitutional-rights/#XRh51QwY2aiPOC7F.99


----------



## Gilligan

Lurk said:


> Looks like privately-owned weapons in Maryland are already being targeted for confiscation.
> Sounds like the confiscation of Gilligan's friend's weapons was really a dress rehearsal and not an administrative mix-up as characterized.



That's entirely possible. I raised the question earlier: "How many people won't contest this kind of confiscation simply because the legal cost is too high?"  How many people who have their firearm(s) wrongly confiscated are going to spend 2 or 3 grand in irrecoverable legal costs to retrieve firearm(s) that could be worth way less than that?

Be "interesting" to see.


----------



## itsrequired

Gilligan said:


> For those too lazy to read:



Seems like if that were true, he would have  offered that information in his motion to suppress the evidence.  Since he did not, a reasonable person who doesn't get their news from an unreliable source, but relies on the transcribed official evidence would know that no such assertion was made in the suppression motion.

You have to stop relying on information from friends who are of the criminal type and news sources who are mis-leading you.  

Now, about that law abiding father who had cocaine in a safe which to which his son did not have the combination.  Doesn't sound very law abiding to me.


----------



## Gilligan

itsrequired said:


> Seems like if that were true,



Ah, yes. The pattern continues.

Carry on, Barney. You've become highly predictable.  And again, this tread is not for you.


----------



## itsrequired

Gilligan said:


> Ah, yes. The pattern continues.
> 
> Carry on, Barney. You've become highly predictable.  And again, this tread is not for you.


There you go, when confronted with facts, you insult and say the information isn't for the person disageeing with you.  If it weren't for me, why did you reply to my post?  

THE FACT IS...HE NEVER ASSERTED HE THE POLICE KNEW OR SHOULD HAVE KNOWN HE WASN'T HOME AT THE TIME OF THE EXECUTION OF THE WARRANT.  Talk about predictable.  You keep passing bad information along.


----------



## Gilligan

itsrequired said:


> There you go, when confronted with facts, .



Who confronted me with "facts"? Certainly not you; that's_ never _your style.


----------



## Gilligan

More background on the Quinn case..from back in 2011:




> http://www.baumbach.org/b2evolution...0/28/john_quinn_was_shot_by_the_police_then_f


----------



## itsrequired

Gilligan said:


> Who confronted me with "facts"? Certainly not you; that's_ never _your style.



The fact is, he never raised the argument that he was not at home and the police knew or should have known that at the time of the execution of the warrant.  That's a fact.


----------



## itsrequired

Gilligan said:


> More background on the Quinn case..from back in 2011:



 Typical of you;


> Bill
> 
> This entry was posted on October 28th, 2011 at 12:29:40 pm and is filed under Observer Opinions, Law, Crime & Punishment, City Hall.



More of that "reliable" information you post!!!!!  Some guy named bill in an editorial....hahah


http://www.baumbach.org/b2evolution/..._police_then_f 

background...


----------



## Gilligan

itsrequired said:


> The fact is, he never raised the argument that he was not at home and the police knew or should have known that at the time of the execution of the warrant.  That's a fact.



Where you get your facts? 

more here. No mention of the son's whereabouts in this one. But the fundamental 2A v. 4A issue remains the same. It was never the son's firearms that were an issue. He apparently didn't even have any.

https://www.rutherford.org/publications_resources/on_the_front_lines/rutherford_institute_asks_us_supreme_court_to_ensure_that_lawful_gun_owners


----------



## Gilligan

itsrequired said:


> :
> More of that "reliable" information you post!!!!!  Some guy named bill in an editorial....hahah



Gee Barney...you fail to see the irony in your reflexive dismissals whilst always failing to every provide your own links. Sad, really. Good thing you aren't in law enforcement.


----------



## GURPS

Gilligan said:


> Where you get your facts?
> 
> more here. No mention of the son's whereabouts in this one. But the fundamental 2A v. 4A issue remains the same. It was never the son's firearms that were an issue. He apparently didn't even have any.




Claymore Mine on the front door


----------



## Gilligan

It's long...but an interesting read.

https://www.rutherford.org/files_images/general/12-19-2013_Quinn-Petition.pdf


----------



## itsrequired

Gilligan said:


> Where you get your facts?
> 
> more here. No mention of the son's whereabouts in this one. But the fundamental 2A v. 4A issue remains the same. It was never the son's firearms that were an issue. He apparently didn't even have any.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> http://law.justia.com/cases/texas/fifth-court-of-appeals/2013/05-12-00049-cr-1.html
> 
> You are easy.  So easy.  Got any other sources?  The enquirer write anything?
> 
> I'll give you your next move.  Now it will be to change the topic.  You will move away from him not being home, and try some other insult.  You are very predictable.


----------



## Gilligan

*snicker* Some good stuff here..

http://viralsurvival.com/2014/03/10/seventy-two-killed-resisting-gun-confiscation-in-Mass/


----------



## Gilligan

This one was better.




Gilligan said:


> It's long...but an interesting read.
> 
> https://www.rutherford.org/files_images/general/12-19-2013_Quinn-Petition.pdf


----------



## Gilligan

itsrequired said:


> I'll give you your next move.  Now it will be to change the topic.  .



Nope..still perfectly the same. The fundamental 2A v. 4A issue remains the same. It was never the son's firearms that were an issue. He apparently didn't even have any.


----------



## itsrequired

Gilligan said:


> This one was better.



If you read it, you would see again that there was no mention that the police knew, or should have known Brian wasn't in that home.  That is after all what you bolded to make your argument known right?


----------



## itsrequired

Gilligan said:


> Nope..still perfectly the same. The fundamental 2A v. 4A issue remains the same. It was never the son's firearms that were an issue. He apparently didn't even have any.



You need to read the CASE FACTS that outline the warrant.  The police had information that Brian kept an AK 47.  I know reading what you don't like is difficult for you, but if you want to be honest than that is the best method.  

So you are no longer arguing that the police knew or should have known he was in the house.  Now you are arguing the police knew or should have known Brian didn't have a firearm.  Of course, that is not what is in the case facts.  The case facts indicate the police had information he did.  You are way too easy.  

Go ahead, call me names.  I'll just keep providing factual information.


----------



## Gilligan

Hmmm. Related?

http://www.infowars.com/obama-proposes-executive-orders-for-backdoor-gun-confiscation/


----------



## Gilligan

itsrequired said:


> Go ahead, call me names.  I'll just keep providing factual information.



I'll chalk it up to providing a valuable public service. Keeps you off the streets, where you might harm yourself or others.


----------



## BigBlue

Hey Jillian how are the update's ....oh that's right ,can't update your lies .


----------



## Gilligan

BigBlue said:


> Hey Jillian how are the update's ....oh that's right ,can't update your lies .



Quite a while back, Mo. You too busy to keep up?..or just too stupid?

Here.. http://forums.somd.com/threads/285707-Gun-Confiscations-Underway?p=5352626&viewfull=1#post5352626



Meanwhile, in new news:  http://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2014/03/daniel-zimmerman/breaking-ares-armor-raided-atf/


----------



## BigBlue

Still no proof it ever happen .


----------



## Gilligan

BigBlue said:


> Still no proof it ever happen .




How's the view down there?


----------



## BigBlue

itsrequired said:


> You need to read the CASE FACTS that outline the warrant.  The police had information that Brian kept an AK 47.  I know reading what you don't like is difficult for you, but if you want to be honest than that is the best method.
> 
> So you are no longer arguing that the police knew or should have known he was in the house.  Now you are arguing the police knew or should have known Brian didn't have a firearm.  Of course, that is not what is in the case facts.  The case facts indicate the police had information he did.  You are way too easy.
> 
> Go ahead, call me names.  I'll just keep providing factual information.




It's all she does ,she made up this story and got het ass handed to her and now the name calling starts .All you can do is laugh at her and move on .


----------



## Gilligan

BigBlue said:


> It's all she does ,she made up this story and got het ass handed to her .



Where? The people on here that actually_ know_ me might disagree with you. Some people (not you, of course) understand why certain privacy issues do matter.  Are you always so phenomenally  stupid?..or just that stupid on here?


----------



## Lurk

Oooooo. Do you wanna?


----------



## BigBlue

And still no proof that anything ever happen other than jillians say so .


----------



## GURPS

and you do not have any proof it didn't


----------



## b23hqb

May or may not be happening in MD yet, but it looks like it sure could be starting in the San Diego area for what should turn out to be legal gun parts, along with customer lists:

http://fox5sandiego.com/2014/03/17/feds-raid-gun-parts-stores-despite-court-order/#ixzz2wPQ98hGv

Big brother must be stopped. That means vote anything but (D)


----------



## BigBlue

GURPS said:


> and you do not have any proof it didn't


Yes we do , lack of proof that it did is proof enough that it didn't and that Jillian made it up .We all know had it really happen, .....every news channel would have covered it


----------



## BigBlue

b23hqb said:


> Hopefully they have contacted some local news outlet to report this?




Thread started on 2-5-2014 and it is March 23 and still no updates or proof it ever really happen .


----------



## Gilligan

BigBlue said:


> Yes we do , lack of proof that it did is proof enough that it didn't and that Jillian made it up .We all know had it really happen, .....every news channel would have covered it



That you are incredibly stupid has long been obvious. But, to your credit, you have actually raised the bar.


----------



## mamatutu

BigBlue said:


> Thread started on 2-5-2014 and it is March 23 and still no updates or proof it ever really happen .



And, you don't have a life in as much that you are still trying to argue this thread, and discredit Gilligan.  You will not win this battle.

I know what you are doing!  You are trying to turn this into the new endless 'Jennifer at RedRobin' thread.  

BTW, I have been here long enough to know that Gilligan does not post bogus threads.  He likes to talk about himself, as we all do, but he wouldn't have posted the 'info' in his OP if it wasn't true.  And, haven't you read in the news since his post that this is not a single incident before or after?  Keep up, Blue. . JMO


----------



## Gilligan

BigBlue said:


> Yes we do , lack of proof that it did is proof enough that it didn't and that Jillian made it up .We all know had it really happen, .....every news channel would have covered it



That child porn that you've been producing for over a year now. Now, we know you've been producing it, and the lack of media attention is all the proof we need of that. The authorities have been notified, junior. Better leave them kids alone.


----------



## mamatutu

Gilligan said:


> That child porn that you've been producing for over a year now. Now, we know you've been producing it, and the lack of media attention is all the proof we need of that. The authorities have been notified, junior. Better leave them kids alone.


----------



## Midnightrider

Gilligan said:


> That child porn that you've been producing for over a year now. Now, we know you've been producing it, and the lack of media attention is all the proof we need of that. The authorities have been notified, junior. Better leave them kids alone.



Looks like BB touched a nerve......

and still no link


----------



## GURPS

Midnightrider said:


> Looks like BB touched a nerve......
> 
> and still no link





looks like Gil has been you morons on the hook for months now


----------



## Hank

GURPS said:


> looks like Gil has been you morons on the hook for months now



Coming from the moron who can't form a sentence.


----------



## GURPS

right ...
..... garage boy, because complete sentences is the MOST important thing in life communicating to retards like you


----------



## Hank

GURPS said:


> right ...
> ..... garage boy, because complete sentences is the MOST important thing in life communicating to retards like you



Well, yeah it is an essential part of communicating. So is grammar and spelling!


----------



## BigBlue

mamatutu said:


> And, you don't have a life in as much that you are still trying to argue this thread, and discredit Gilligan.  You will not win this battle.
> 
> I know what you are doing!  You are trying to turn this into the new endless 'Jennifer at RedRobin' thread.
> 
> BTW, I have been here long enough to know that Gilligan does not post bogus threads.  He likes to talk about himself, as we all do, but he wouldn't have posted the 'info' in his OP if it wasn't true.  And, haven't you read in the news since his post that this is not a single incident before or after?  Keep up, Blue. . JMO




Watch out Jilligan has Aunt B defending his lies now !!!

"Getting older is no problem. You just have to live long enough."

Groucho Marx


----------



## Gilligan

Midnightrider said:


> Looks like BB touched a nerve......
> 
> and still no link



Link?..link to what, Mo?    Ole BB couldn't "touch a nerve" if his sad little life depended on it. Something you would understand...  ;-)


----------



## nhboy

mamatutu said:


> BTW, I have been here long enough to know that Gilligan does not post bogus threads. _ He likes to talk about himself_



lol!


----------



## PrchJrkr

BigBlue said:


> Yes we do , lack of proof that it did is proof enough that it didn't and that Jillian made it up .We all know had it really happen, .....every news channel would have covered it



Do you speak IRL like you post? Why do you put spaces were they don't belong? You're one of the "no children left behind" graduates, right? The reason affirmative action is still needed? You post like a typical "stereotype". Just sayin'...


----------



## Gilligan

nhboy said:


> lol!



lol


----------



## BigBlue

b23hqb said:


> Hopefully they have contacted some local news outlet to report this?




As of April 15 ,2014 no one has contacted anyone, including jilligan! LOL


----------



## Gilligan

BigBlue said:


> As of April 15 ,2014 no one has contacted anyone, including jilligan! LOL



Can you even breath without some sort of medical device helping??  This story left you so far behind you might as well just kill yourself and be done with it.


----------



## nhboy

Gilligan said:


> Can you even breath without some sort of medical device helping??  This story left you so far behind you might as well just kill yourself and be done with it.



What's the matter nancy boy, did you get your feewings hurt? You poor thin-skinned man-child.....


----------



## Gilligan

nhboy said:


> What's the matter nancy boy, did you get your feewings hurt? You poor thin-skinned man-child.....



Sorry, worm food. As long as I've been on this forum, nobody has ever "hurt my feewings". Not that you would even be able to grasp a concept like that..the fact that pond-scum like you, while often amusing to taunt, are otherwise less than irrelevant. 

Carry on.  You know that your sponsors entirely frown on you making spontaneous posts..because you are so bad at them.


----------



## nhboy

Gilligan said:


> Sorry, worm food. As long as I've been on this forum, nobody has ever "hurt my feewings". Not that you would even be able to grasp a concept like that..the fact that pond-scum like you, while often amusing to taunt, are otherwise less than irrelevant. Carry on.  You know that your sponsors entirely frown on you making spontaneous posts..because you are so bad at them.



lol!


----------



## Gilligan

nhboy said:


> lol!



lol


----------



## BigBlue

nhboy said:


> What's the matter nancy boy, did you get your feewings hurt? You poor thin-skinned man-child.....




You're way nicer to him then he is to anyone .It's just nice to know he got caught in a lie .


----------



## Gilligan

BigBlue said:


> .It's just nice to know he got caught in a lie .:



Which lie would that be, Shortbus?


----------



## Gilligan

So they (MSP) say that they are all caught up now. I wonder how many of those "retrieval operations" were invalid and based on erroneous information?  They don't say, of course.



> Police say a team of undercover troopers has recovered nearly all of the 364 firearms sold to people barred from owning them, but four guns have not been retrieved. "To us, the danger has not passed," state police spokesman Greg Shipley said.



http://articles.baltimoresun.com/2014-04-09/news/bs-md-gun-backlog-20140409_1_gun-buyers-gun-sales-gun-rights


----------



## nhboy

Gilligan said:


> So they (MSP) say that they are all caught up now. I wonder how many of those "retrieval operations" were invalid and based on erroneous information?  They don't say, of course.http://articles.baltimoresun.com/2014-04-09/news/bs-md-gun-backlog-20140409_1_gun-buyers-gun-sales-gun-rights



I'll bet those 364 gun buyers got their feewings hurt.


----------



## Gilligan

I wonder if Mike's feeewings will be hurt after he blows 50 million and gets nothing for it?  Whatcha think, cellar boy?

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2014/04/16/bloomberg-to-spend-50m-on-new-gun-control-effort-in-challenge-to-nra/


----------



## BigBlue

nhboy said:


> I'll bet those 364 gun buyers got their feewings hurt.




LOL, ouch!


----------



## BigBlue

pisssssssst , hey jilligan ,what up ,no updates ???


----------



## stgislander

BigBlue said:


> pisssssssst , hey jilligan ,what up ,no updates ???



Why would there be any updates?  The people got their guns returned per Post #342.


----------



## itsrequired

stgislander said:


> Why would there be any updates?  The people got their guns returned per Post #342.



Since this thread is the only place talking about gun confiscation for law abiding citizens, are there any updates on any more citizens.  After all the title states it's underway.


----------



## Gilligan

MSP is on record as stating they initiated actions to confiscate over 300 firearms. The question as to how many were confiscated due to inaccurate database information remains open. I'll leave it to the pretend cops and others to suggest that the folks I know of were the ONLY ones out of all those people whose firearms were improperly confiscated. Unless someone has hard data otherwise.


----------



## nutz

Gilligan said:


> Apparently not. Unless "adminstrative error" or "inter-agency mistake" qualifies as that information.



I had given up on this, somewhat relieved to see things are a little better for your associate.


----------



## Gilligan

nutz said:


> I had given up on this, somewhat relieved to see things are a little better for your associate.



Depends on your definition of "better", I guess. The money they spent on attorney's fees is simply gone.  Earlier in this thread, I posed the question: "What do you do if you believe your $700 firearm was improperly confiscated?..are you going to spend the $2500 in legal fees to try and get it back??"   I can bet the answer to that is "probably not", in most cases.


----------



## nutz

Gilligan said:


> Depends on your definition of "better", I guess. The money they spent on attorney's fees is simply gone.  Earlier in this thread, I posed the question: "What do you do if you believe your $700 firearm was improperly confiscated?..are you going to spend the $2500 in legal fees to try and get it back??"   I can bet the answer to that is "probably not", in most cases.



That's why I planted somewhat and a little in my response. The money side blows for sure and in your scenario, probably not. However, until the record is cleared, I most likely could not purchase replacements either. While somewhat understanding the course they chose, I wonder if it would have been possible without the legal beagle on point.


----------



## Gilligan

nutz said:


> . However, until the record is cleared, I most likely could not purchase replacements either. While somewhat understanding the course they chose, I wonder if it would have been possible without the legal beagle on point.



True. It was a recent purchase that triggered the confiscation and whatever was wrong with the background information definitely needed to be cleared up. Unfortunately, no specific details were provided by MSP, when they returned the weapons, about what exactly was screwed up in their background check system that caused the erroneous action in the first place.  So nothing was learned that might be useful to someone else who found themselves in a similar situation. Maybe more will still come out.....but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## BigBlue

stgislander said:


> Why would there be any updates?  The people got their guns returned per Post #342.





How do you get back what wasn't taken ?Sorry ,Jilligan said so .


----------



## Gilligan

BigBlue said:


> How do you get back what wasn't taken ?Sorry ,Jilligan said so .



Say moron...you sure do invest a lot of time and energy in being both wrong and stupid. You should pick one or the other to focus on.


----------



## nhboy

Hey, lay off Gilligan, he has feewings. Amirite?


----------



## Gilligan

nhboy said:


> Hey, lay off Gilligan, he has feewings. Amirite?



I doubt it..since you've never been right about anything yet.


----------



## nhboy

Gilligan said:


> I doubt it..since you've never been right about anything yet.



lol!


----------



## BigBlue

nhboy said:


> Hey, lay off Gilligan, he has feewings. Amirite?





Don't know ,does a turd have feelings if it does then so does he .I keep forgeting he is a he I mean , he acts so much like a B-ouch .


----------



## Gilligan

BigBlue said:


> Don't know ,does a turd have feelings if it does then so does he .I keep forgeting he is a he I mean , he acts so much like a B-ouch .




How old are you??  10?


----------



## Bird Dog

Gilligan said:


> How old are you??  10?



He can't be 10, I think you have to be a least 16 to get a Union Card


----------



## Gilligan

Bird Dog said:


> He can't be 10, I think you have to be a least 16 to get a Union Card



He probably lied about his age.


----------



## Lurk

Gilligan said:


> He probably lied about his age.



I don't know.  In the other thread he did some elementary school maffs.  Of course he did it wrong, but he did it the way a 10 year old might.


----------



## PrchJrkr

BigBlow said:


> Don't know ,does a turd have feelings if it does then so does he .I keep forgeting he is a he I mean , he acts so much like a B-ouch .



You must sit up all night in your section 8 apartment thinking up these zingers. You ought to open a grammar book and get "scooed". It's hard to keep up with your lazy and ignorant posting style.


----------



## BigBlue

PrchJrkr said:


> You must sit up all night in your section 8 apartment thinking up these zingers.





If you were twice as smart as you are now, you'd be absolutely stupid..


----------



## Salvador

PrchJrkr said:


> You must sit up all night in your section 8 apartment thinking up these zingers. You ought to open a grammar book and get "scooed". It's hard to keep up with your lazy and ignorant posting style.



Yeah, You add so much to discussions with your posts!


----------



## Lurk

Salvador said:


> Yeah, You add so much to discussions with your posts!



Shouldn't you be spray painting graffiti on a garage door someplace?


----------



## Salvador

Lurk said:


> Shouldn't you be spray painting graffiti on a garage door someplace?


----------



## BigBlue

Lurk said:


> Shouldn't you be spray painting graffiti on a garage door someplace?




???


----------



## Retrodeb54

*Nanny nanny boo-boo !!* ...hey its as intelligent a post as the last page I just read. Just wanted to stay on topic.


----------



## BigBlue

Retrodeb54 said:


> *Nanny nanny boo-boo !!* ...hey its as intelligent a post as the last page I just read. Just wanted to stay on topic.





ahhhhhh , a relative of jilligan .


----------



## Gilligan

BigBlue said:


> ahhhhhh , a relative of jilligan .



OK..maybe 8.


----------



## PrchJrkr

BigBlue said:


> If you were twice as smart as you are now, you'd be absolutely stupid..



I'd bet good money that my I.Q. is at least 30 points above yours, and I'm being generous.

This is actually the first time I have seen you punctuate a post correctly.

Bravo, little ####stain, bravo!


----------



## PrchJrkr

Salvador said:


> Yeah, You add so much to discussions with your posts!




Yet another little Einstein...


----------



## rpgreene

Gilligan said:


> From a friend of mine..this just in:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF???



if you didn't have such a cache of drugs then you shouldn't worry so much.


----------



## Salvador

PrchJrkr said:


> Yet another little Einstein...



Damn Skippy! U Fidiot!


----------



## rpgreene

and if your gun was properly kept in the first place your house would still be standing, haha


----------



## Salvador

#jewishlightning


----------



## BigBlue

PrchJrkr said:


> Yet another little Einstein...





Hell of a retort .


----------



## BigBlue

rpgreene said:


> if you didn't have such a cache of drugs then you shouldn't worry so much.




Zing! Remember folks this all started because Gilligan posted a un- factual story .


----------



## GURPS

and you have proof ?


----------



## Gilligan

BigBlue said:


> Zing! Remember folks this all started because Gilligan posted a un- factual story .




Speaking of "un- factual" [sic], what "cache of drugs" was discussed in the OP or since?


----------



## Gilligan

rpgreene said:


> and if your gun was properly kept in the first place your house would still be standing, haha



If that post made even a tiny bit of sense, you might get a cookie.

No cookie for you.


----------



## Lurk

Gilligan said:


> If that post made even a tiny bit of sense, you might get a cookie.
> 
> No cookie for you.



I must say you have created a truly outstanding thread.  The topic died weeks ago but the snarks keeping coming out from under the bridge to bite at it.  To them it must feel like a fish bone stuck halfway down their gullet.  Congratulations.


----------



## Gilligan

Lurk said:


> I must say you have created a truly outstanding thread.  The topic died months ago but the snarks keeping coming out from under the bridge to bite at it.  To them it must feel like a fish bone stuck halfway down their gullet.  Congratulations.



Thanks. It has been fun, I must say.  It's like pet day in the Alzheimer's unit.


----------



## b23hqb

Lurk said:


> I must say you have created a truly outstanding thread.  The topic died weeks ago but the snarks keeping coming out from under the bridge to bite at it.  To them it must feel like a fish bone stuck halfway down their gullet.  Congratulations.



I wonder if they bought their fish from Jennifer at Red Robin.


----------



## GURPS

Lurk said:


> I must say you have created a truly outstanding thread.  The topic died weeks ago but the snarks keeping coming out from under the bridge to bite at it.  To them it must feel like a fish bone stuck halfway down their gullet.  Congratulations.



yes the forum progressive snarks [IMHO all the same person or 2 people across multiple accounts]


----------



## nutz

Gilligan said:


> Thanks. It has been fun, I must say.  It's like pet day in the Alzheimer's unit.


----------



## BigBlue

Lurk said:


> I must say you have created a truly outstanding thread.  The topic died weeks ago.





Topic,what topic would that be ?Oh yeah that's right he made up a lie about gun confiscations and said he would give us updates but since he  caught and found to have made it up ,there are no updates .


----------



## Gilligan

BigBlue said:


> Topic,what topic would that be ?Oh yeah that's right he made up a lie about gun confiscations and said he would give us updates but since he  caught and found to have made it up ,there are no updates .



Like I said..It's like pet day in the Alzheimer's unit.


----------



## Salvador




----------



## Gilligan

Salvador said:


>



Like I said..It's like pet day in the Alzheimer's unit.


----------



## BigBlue

Hello , update , any update at all ?????????


----------



## Gilligan

BigBlue said:


> Hello , update , any update at all ?????????



Poor little moron. Here..one more time...the link

http://forums.somd.com/threads/285707-Gun-Confiscations-Underway?p=5352626&viewfull=1#post5352626


----------



## BigBlue

So all news goes through jilligan first ,right .


----------



## Gilligan

BigBlue said:


> So all news goes through jilligan first ,right .



Mo...get a grip. Stop licking those windows and eating paste and pay attention for a second;   I started this thread, you blathering idiot. It is my thread. Where else would would any "news" come from?


----------



## stgislander

And thankfully it is the thread that just keeps giving and giving.  Thank-you Gilligan!


----------



## Gilligan

stgislander said:


> And thankfully it is the thread that just keeps giving and giving.  Thank-you Gilligan!



Maybe I should get some T-shirts printed up?


----------



## Lurk

Gilligan said:


> Maybe I should get some T-shirts printed up?



Cha-Ching$  2 XL please.


----------



## BigBlue

BigBlue said:


> Hello , update , any update at all ?????????





wow , no updates ,just another Gilligan lie .


----------



## Gilligan

Free entertainment. Is it wrong that we point and laugh at the retarded kids like BB?


----------



## BigBlue

Gilligan said:


> Free entertainment. Is it wrong that we point and laugh at the retarded kids like BB?





lol , must have hit a nerve ,the liar that had to make up a story to sound like a big gun man and then got busted is now calling someone else a retard ,what no smiley ?


----------



## nhboy

Gun Confiscations Underway - Because Benghazi!


----------



## PrchJrkr

Salvador said:


> Damn Skippy! U Fidiot!



Wow, you're the best...


----------



## PrchJrkr

This update just in... BigBlue is a loser that couldn't find his way out of a room with one door. That is all...


----------



## Gilligan

BigBlue said:


> lol , must have hit a nerve ,the liar that had to make up a story to sound like a big gun man and then got busted is now calling someone else a retard ,what no smiley ?



Free entertainment. Is it wrong that we point and laugh at the retarded kids like BB?


----------



## BigBlue

PrchJrkr said:


> This update just in... BigBlue is a loser that couldn't find his way out of a room with one door. That is all...





I don't know what makes you so dumb but it really works!


----------



## BigBlue

nhboy said:


> Gun Confiscations Underway - Because Benghazi!





LOL and Gilligan knows all!!!


----------



## Salvador




----------



## mamatutu

Salvador said:


>



I think this is the replacement thread for Jennifer at Red Robin.  It was a great day today.  Got a lot accomplished towards daughter's wedding in 10 days and counting.  Life goes on!


----------



## Salvador

mamatutu said:


> I think this is the replacement thread for Jennifer at Red Robin.  It was a great day today.  Got a lot accomplished towards daughter's wedding in 10 days and counting.  Life goes on!



Good to hear.


----------



## mamatutu

Salvador said:


> Good to hear.


----------



## Salvador




----------



## Midnightrider

Salvador said:


>



A classic alright


----------



## Gilligan

Midnightrider said:


> A classic alright




I suppose that having their firearms returned makes it "funny" somehow? All OK?  The legal costs they incurred?...not sure how funny that is.  The aggravation they experienced?..not sure that was funny either...especially since the MSP never provided much in the way of explanation after the fact.

You freaks have a strange sense of "humor". And if either of you morons had half a brain, you would be aware of the "rest of the story" which broke not that many months later and proved how widespread that VA abuse was.

Google it.  It's hilarious. 

https://www.google.com/search?q=VA+errors+lead+to+firearms+confiscations%27&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------



## MMM_donuts

I was skeptical of this story until I was on the ambulance one day months ago. We responded to a call in which no information was given out over the radios, only over secure lines. We had to stage nearby. We watched as no less than 8 vehicles of law enforcement officers also staged nearby on addition to the ones already there and they all removed impressive firearms from their trunks. Then we received a phone call and were told we were no longer needed. 

I watched the local media for anything about that story for weeks afterward. Nothing.

I thought, surely, with the popular road being blocked and all the drivers that were angry that they had to return the way they came, someone would say something. Nothing. 

I also assumed that it would be in the media if someone's house were surrounded and invaded by law enforcement so there's no way this story could be taken at face value. Now I wonder.


----------



## Chuckt

Gilligan said:


> Depends on your definition of "better", I guess. The money they spent on attorney's fees is simply gone.  Earlier in this thread, I posed the question: "What do you do if you believe your $700 firearm was improperly confiscated?..are you going to spend the $2500 in legal fees to try and get it back??"   I can bet the answer to that is "probably not", in most cases.



The real answer should be answered by a lawyer.
Running away from an accusation speaks more to people than not running away and fighting for your rights.
Use legal representation to preserve your rights.


----------



## Midnightrider

Gilligan said:


> I suppose that having their firearms returned makes it "funny" somehow? All OK?  The legal costs they incurred?...not sure how funny that is.  The aggravation they experienced?..not sure that was funny either...especially since the MSP never provided much in the way of explanation after the fact.
> 
> You freaks have a strange sense of "humor". And if either of you morons had half a brain, you would be aware of the "rest of the story" which broke not that many months later and proved how widespread that VA abuse was.
> 
> Google it.  It's hilarious.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=VA+errors+lead+to+firearms+confiscations%27&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8



no, what is funny is how you made it up, couldn't support it, and would now try with unrelated stories about the VA.
hilarious I tell ya


----------



## littlelady

Midnightrider said:


> no, what is funny is how you made it up, couldn't support it, and would now try with unrelated stories about the VA.
> hilarious I tell ya



How do you know anything about anybody and what they say on a forum?  You are obsessed with Gill's story about friends having their guns confiscated.  It is on you to prove that Gil lied about it.  Prove that he did.  That is how our current justice system is supposed to work.


----------



## Midnightrider

littlelady said:


> How do you know anything about anybody and what they say on a forum?  You are obsessed with Gill's story about friends having their guns confiscated.  It is on you to prove that Gil lied about it.  Prove that he did.  That is how our current justice system is supposed to work.



go back to drinking you stupid slit. This isn't the justice system, its an internet forum.


----------



## BigBlue

littlelady said:


> How do you know anything about anybody and what they say on a forum?  You are obsessed with Gill's story about friends having their guns confiscated.  It is on you to prove that Gil lied about it.  Prove that he did.  That is how our current justice system is supposed to work.



There she is again the attention whore .


----------



## Gilligan

Midnightrider said:


> unrelated stories about the VA.



Do you breath without assistance?


----------



## Midnightrider

Gilligan said:


> Do you breath without assistance?





500 posts of you being called on your lies


----------



## nhboy

gilligan said:


> do you breath without assistance?



lol!


----------



## Salvador

Gilligan said:


> Do you breath without assistance?



You should post a pic of your boat. That will show us!


----------



## Gilligan

Salvador said:


> You should post a pic of your boat. That will show us!



You first, shorty. ;-)  And which boat??...I have 6.


----------



## Salvador

Gilligan said:


> You first, shorty. ;-)  And which boat??...I have 6.



God Damn You Are So Cool! Fatty.


----------



## Gilligan

Salvador said:


> God Damn You Are So Cool! Fatty.


Beats all heck out of being a failed mentally unbalanced loser like you. By a mile. 

Say..you ever read this?



> The VA sends veterans’ personal medical and financial information directly to the FBI and the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco and Firearms, which can seize their guns in home raids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Veterans deemed mentally incompetent or financially incapable are finally speaking out about the errors in the system and the fearful harassment they and their families face from the federal government. And it all starts when vets go to the VA to get medical help.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://dailycaller.com/2015/04/21/v...i-to-get-their-guns-taken-away/#ixzz3gfvSDEBq


----------



## Gilligan

Salvador said:


> God Damn You Are So Cool! Fatty.



oops...7...my bad.


----------



## BigBlue

Salvador said:


> God Damn You Are So Cool! Fatty.




You know he is counting the ones in the bath tub again ,the nurse told him about that .


----------



## Gilligan

Gilligan said:


> oops...7...my bad.



Jeez..this is embarrassing..it's actually 8. Not including canoes and kayaks.  Hard to keep track.


----------



## Midnightrider

Gilligan said:


> Jeez..this is embarrassing..it's actually 8. Not including canoes and kayaks.  *Hard to keep track*.


Lies us usually are.
you know what they say, when you tell the truth you don't need a good memory.


----------



## nhboy

Gilligan said:


> You first, shorty. ;-)  And which boat??...I have 6.



!!!!!Breaking News!!!!! Bald Headed Old White Dude Named Bill Has Six Boats. LOL!

OOPS! It's actually 8, not including canoes and kayaks. This clown has a lotta' "stuff".


----------



## Salvador

nhboy said:


> !!!!!Breaking News!!!!! Bald Headed Old White Dude Named Bill Has Six Boats. LOL!
> 
> OOPS! It's actually 8, not including canoes and kayaks. This clown has a lotta' "stuff".



I bet he has paint ball guns!


----------



## BigBlue

Salvador said:


> I bet he has paint ball guns!



..........don't forget the "Nerf" guns .


----------

